# 62 Lincoln Continental project



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

At a request from another member Im going to start a thread on my buildup of My 1962 Lincoln Contintal. 

Im a die hard Lincoln fan, having owned numerous Towncars and older Continentals, my dream car always being a Continental from the 60s with the suicide doors. Unfortunatly most of these cars have either rusted away or are so nice there price is way out my reach, so I negated myself to being happy building TownCars and other easily obtainble lincolns.. Well ive been driving the same rought as a insurance adjuster for 3 years and almost every other week I pasted by a old deisel shop that this lincoln was sitting out in plain veiw, well I never stoped becouse I was worried about them saying "yea its for sale....$5000" or something like that.. finaly curiosity killed me, and I had to find out. So i whipped into the shop and started asking around finaly got to a guy and asked about the lincoln, he said yea? whatcha want to know? I said is it for sale? he goes can be... then with a lump in my throught I asked how much? he said man... give me $300 and get that peice of shit out of here! :0 


At that point I almost started crying! and couldnt get 300 dollars out of my wallet fast enougth! I practically threw the money at him as I ran out back to check out my prized possesion (that I never looked at up close untill then!) 

these first pics are when I just bought it and was looking at it


































































man I was pumped!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

Now I had to wait a week till the next friday to pick it up, since all the tires were near flat I brought my knockoffs so I could get it rolling to get it on my trailer. My homeboy BIG TOM came out with his repo truck and helped push my linc onto my trailer.

more pics


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

SO I got it back to my shop and started the tear down, first off the trunk is junk, and I went on a quest to find a nicer one (very rare and expensive part) so if you know of one hit me up (61-64 only). minimal rot in the trunk with minor surface rust. The interior is complete and the floor has only minor rot on the passenger side only. The exterior, has the normal rot and body damage nothing to extreme, cant be as there are no replacement panels for these cars! here are some pics of that stuff.


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

double post :angry:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :worship: :worship: ALREADY HAHAAH YES SIR!! THATS WAT IM TALKIN BOUT!!!


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> At a request from another member Im going to start a thread on my buildup of My 1962 Lincoln Contintal.
> 
> Im a die hard Lincoln fan, having owned numerous Towncars and older Continentals, my dream car always being a Continental from the 60s with the suicide doors. Unfortunatly most of these cars have either rusted away or are so nice there price is way out my reach, so I negated myself to being happy building TownCars and other easily obtainble lincolns.. Well ive been driving the same rought as a insurance adjuster for 3 years and almost every other week I pasted by a old deisel shop that this lincoln was sitting out in plain veiw, well I never stoped becouse I was worried about them saying "yea its for sale....$5000" or something like that.. finaly curiosity killed me, and I had to find out. So i whipped into the shop and started asking around finaly got to a guy and asked about the lincoln, he said yea? whatcha want to know? I said is it for sale? he goes can be... then with a lump in my throught I asked how much? he said man... give me $300 and get that peice of shit out of here! :0
> At that point I almost started crying! and couldnt get 300 dollars out of my wallet fast enougth! I practically threw the money at him as I ran out back to check out my prized possesion (that I never looked at up close untill then!)
> ...


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

now this is the stupid part, the whole reason why this car was parked in the first place! It was a perfect running car, but some retard ******** thought that a 350hp motor wasnt good enough, so they tried to wedge in a 375 hp 460 motor in the car! um NO! :angry: the damn motor is to tall for the car and to wide, and then if they even got it to start there sad ideas for motor mounts would have let the whole damn motor spin around! On top of that the HUGE C6 trans didnt stand a chance of fitting so what did they do? they hacked up the trans tunnel! BAH RETARDS! and they cut a hole in the frame to clear the PS pump!! I hope thes tards got aids from there sister!

As you may not know these lincolns have NOTHING in common with any of the other ford products of the 60s untill later, the motor that was in this car was a MEL 432 with a fordomatic trans with a totally differnt bell for the MEL motors effectivly making it model specific. Hard to get parts for and expensive, and once again another thanx to said retard ******** for leaving the perfectly good motor out in the weather for 5 years! :angry:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

so....I got the motor out and now needed a motor, so I threw the old 460 on ebay and got a hit! I traded it straight up for a 1969 ford 302 with a rebuilt C4 and a AOD! thats right up my alley as I have all kinds of parts for the ol' 302. Plus my mechanic said he'll get that thing done up and reliable for me as well! SCORE!






















the plus the 302 motor ran, the bad the 460 had DOVE heads on it! oh well it was locked up tighter then a virgin pussy!


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

so now with the mechanicals out of my way I started tearing off the doors (cant take off fenders as this car is a UNIBODY and they are part of the structure!) and started working on getting the body work done. The doors had minor rot witch was easily patched but the right rear door had a serious dent in it! plus it had been repaired 3-4 times in the past! also I did the hood witch was in great shape and only needed minor help, lastly in the pics is the front end witch I just got done with ast weekend (5/25/08) and thats where im currently at on my project.


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

:cheesy: :cheesy:  :nicoderm: :yes: KEEP IT COMIN!!

DAMNN NICEE 302!! GOOD TRADE!!


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

here is the front end work, I had to repair that reneck bite mark in my frame and some minor body work as well, alittle rot here and there and got it into poly primer


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

THATS where im currently at on my project, but let me give you a heads up to wear its headed

DRIVETRAIN:

302 with all the bells and wistles!
AOD for economy and highway cruising!

UPGRADES:

91 town car spindles (for upgrade to disc brakes)
91 town car rear end 8.8 for rear disc brakes and better gear ratio!
mustang II rack&pinion stearing (cuz I aint foolin with that old shit!)

vintage air system (for riding down the interstate at 80mph with the windows UP!)

simple audio/video system with small subs

SUSPENSION

CCE street pumps single front and back no side to side, with acums. This sytem will be run on 12v and only a additonal battery added for extra juice, dont need anything fast just adjustable. Also pumps will be hidden from veiw (will show pics when the time comes)

the reason for this setup as I want all the room possible in this car, so no trunk space wasted on batteries and such! and another thing this car tips the scales at 5400 lbs and is unibody construction, I dont want to know what a three wheel or hopping will do to this car!

WHEELS:

astro supremes, true spokes, crager 30s one of those type rims with wide whites


Interior:

simple... new carpet redone door panels and seats in black Ostrich and light grey velure


Exterior: these cars are hard and easy to paint, they look fucked up with graphics and such so clean is the way to go, my idea BLACk from the peak moulding down and SUPER CHUNKY METAL FLAKE on top!!! 

concept drawing:





















ive also started having parts POWDERCOATED as well, all parts being done are going with single stage CHROME finish, while it dosnt look like reall chrome it dose kinda look like billet aluminum, witch I think on this car will be super trick. Here are a few pics of some finished parts, I have about 400lbs of additional parts still waiting to be done!

All done by FULL SPECTRUM POWDERCOATING in Hawthorn FL


















































thats it for now guys untill I do some more work!!! thanx for looking!


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

NOPE THANK U! FOR POSTIN HOMIE!! I HAD A LINC CONTENTIAL A 85 AND I KNOE ITS NOT AS OLD AS URS BUT IVE ALWAYS LOVE THEM STYLE WAS MY FIRST LOWRIDER I EVA HAD!! .. BUT SO FAR LOOKIN SWEET AND COMIN TOGETHER NICELY U KNOE WAT UR DOIN!!! SHIT IF I WAS AROUND THERE ID BE HAVIN U DO MY SHIT AT UR SHOP!! HAHAH!! :biggrin:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

thanx for the props man! this car is a labor of love for me, this will be part of my family hopefully till the end of time! plus when its done I plan on driving it everywhere, I dotn give a fuck if the gas is $25 per gallon either!


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

Ohhhh yeah!!!! Damn you dove right into that shit. Good job. Have you checked out the Los Boulevardos website? They crave this kind of thing. Keep us updated.

:thumbsup:
John


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

looking good dude,looks like you put some work in since the last time i seen it hell it will probably be done before this one


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

thats fuckin tight, theres 1 around here with 13s, looks like you do some fuckin good body work, got to have you work on the 4 soon :biggrin: hit me up


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 26 2008, 08:33 PM~10741113
> *thats fuckin tight, theres 1 around here with 13s, looks like you do some fuckin good body work, got to have you work on the 4 soon :biggrin:  hit me up
> *



wow :0 13's? my 14's dont even look right on this car to me, but hey never know! I got ya covered on the 4 you just tell me whatsup!


hey Codie that car is looking good man! is your bro going to take it with him?



Oh steamboat, thanx for stearing me that way to that site!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

TRU I DEFINENTLY WILL LET YOU KNOW SUMTHIN, IF YOU STILL DOWN FOR THE CAUSE LET ME KNOW


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

im always down, just let me know when you want to swing it!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

looking good man...These cars are hard to work on because of the lack of good solid parts...Keep up the good work though...Seems like you're off to a good start...


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

thanx man! Yea I know about the hard to find parts! but since I plan on changing most everything about it alot of parts arnt going to be needed. I am though looking for a decklid, I bought one site unseen and its only got a good skin and a bad underframe to it. Alot of the chrome will be replated as the years go by, I just want to get this thing rolling again to enjoy a nice cruiz in a oldie!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@May 26 2008, 09:20 PM~10741486
> *thanx man! Yea I know about the hard to find parts! but since I plan on changing most everything about it alot of parts arnt going to be needed. I am though looking for a decklid, I bought one site unseen and its only got a good skin and a bad underframe to it. Alot of the chrome will be replated as the years go by, I just want to get this thing rolling again to enjoy a nice cruiz  in a oldie!
> *


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@May 26 2008, 10:13 PM~10741433
> *im always down, just let me know when you want to swing it!
> *


I MENT THE CLUB :biggrin:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@May 26 2008, 09:44 PM~10741708
> *I MENT THE CLUB :biggrin:
> *



oh Oh oh... my bad..im thinkin on it, I will have to hollar at you about it


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice work so far! :0


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@May 26 2008, 06:53 PM~10741269
> *wow :0  13's? my 14's dont even look right on this car to me, but hey never know! I got ya covered on the 4 you just tell me whatsup!
> hey Codie that car is looking good man! is your bro going to take it with him?
> Oh steamboat, thanx for stearing me that way to that site!
> *


Well yea and no hes going to leave it here for a little while then come back and get it.Its almost done now all it need is a few odds and ends.


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

nice ride


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MiKLO_@May 28 2008, 04:42 PM~10755763
> *nice ride
> *




 :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

looking good.my wife fell in love with the vert in enterouge(sp) the show on cable they had a convertable one.so I am looking for one.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 28 2008, 10:30 PM~10758646
> *looking good.my wife fell in love with the vert in enterouge(sp) the show on cable they had a convertable one.so I am looking for one.
> *




go here man

http://www.thelincolnforum.net/phpbb3/index.php


verts are deffinatly nice, but very pricey!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Cool project.


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

wuz sup jus cmin thru to see ne updates


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ESTRELLA420LUV_@Jun 28 2008, 04:44 PM~10970675
> *wuz sup jus cmin thru to see ne updates
> *



yea ive had some family issues going on so I had to park it for a while, possibly the weekend after next I can finish nearly all the body work and have it in poly ready for blocking and final prime.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SUP HOMIE


----------



## cheydogge (Jan 17, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

keep it going, great start on a nice ride, not too many of these out there :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zooter86_@Jul 12 2008, 06:49 PM~11073734
> *keep it going, great start on a nice ride, not too many of these out there  :thumbsup:
> *


x2!


----------



## ESTRELLA420LUV (Apr 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Jul 9 2008, 04:22 PM~11048271
> *yea ive had some family issues going on so I had to park it for a while, possibly the weekend after next I can finish nearly all the body work and have it in poly ready for blocking and final prime.
> *


  :biggrin: YEA I HEAR U ON THAT FAMILY ISHHHH BUT ITS ALL GOOD KEEP DOIN WAT U DOIN HOMIE ..!! LATERZ


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

Updates biotch!!!!


----------



## eseoso69 (Dec 1, 2007)

clean ride any more updates


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by steamboat_@Jul 14 2008, 11:16 AM~11083388
> *Updates biotch!!!!
> 
> 
> *




no updates fucker!! shyt by the time you work your bugs out of your turd merc my shit will be done!

 

naw mayn after this weekend hella updates, goint to do some body werk! :0


fuck man I forgot to call your homie about those parts! send me his number again fool!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

SUP HOMIE


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

sup C? :0 im going to get wit ya in a month or two homie


----------



## cheydogge (Jan 17, 2008)

Whats up bro you still around?


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

love that linc man. I'll be keeping an eye on this one great job.


----------



## 98LOWLINC (May 31, 2006)

hey bro just gotta say that was a nice find and a score!!!!! nice to see sombody workin on somthing else other than the norm you know? keep up the good work mayne!!!!


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

Only update I got now is that I finaly found a set of supremes for my car, since they were at a great price I went ahead and scooped them up from BUDDAH662 .
Even though my car is far from finished now I got the wheels that will be on it... so I gotta get it rolling again!


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Looking good.


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

THANX!!


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

Did you get a boner when you had the Supremes in your lap? I know I did.


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by steamboat_@Sep 3 2008, 11:51 AM~11506605
> *Did you get a boner when you had the Supremes in your lap? I know I did.
> 
> *



I havnt got them yet!! im sure I will!! probably blow the tire! :0


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

supremes came in today!!!  I cant wait to put them on the car even unfinished just to see how they look!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

NICE RIDE I LOVE THESE LINCOLNS


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## cheydogge (Jan 17, 2008)

Bring the Stinkin Lincoln down to Tampa so we can cruise the beach.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Nice car homie


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cheydogge_@Sep 10 2008, 08:18 PM~11570876
> *Bring the Stinkin Lincoln down to Tampa so we can cruise the beach.
> *



hope to have this bitch rolling by the end of the year..I got all the parts for it now.. 

new rear end.. updated spindles over drive trans, motor going to pick up some vintage air in nov at the swap meet got all my pumps for it as well... now since satan moved back to ga, I dont have no reason to goto tampa, but for LRM shows and slamfest, but I still got love for ya brotha!


----------



## cheydogge (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Sep 11 2008, 07:42 PM~11581106
> *hope to have this bitch rolling by the end of the year..I got all the parts for it now..
> 
> new rear end.. updated spindles over drive trans, motor going to pick up some vintage air in nov at the swap meet got all my pumps for it as well... now since satan moved back to ga, I dont have no reason to goto tampa, but for LRM shows and slamfest, but I still got love for ya brotha!
> *


Who moved?


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

:uh: 

what you dont know? lol, ANNIE moved back to ga. :angry: .. at least my daughter is closer now. :biggrin:


----------



## cheydogge (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Sep 11 2008, 08:11 PM~11581435
> *:uh:
> 
> what you dont know?  lol, ANNIE moved back to ga. :angry: .. at least my daughter is closer now. :biggrin:
> *


Oh!I guess thats cool in a way.As far as the daughter part!


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

I know right? you doing slamfest this year? im not going to be able to make it this year... but my car should be done for LRM tampa for sure... and my 2 other lincolns as well!  well im happy I got my supremes, now I need a set of 14's for my 98 and a set of 20s for my f-150 :0


----------



## cheydogge (Jan 17, 2008)

I just seen a set of 20's at the Webster swap meet this past weekend and couldnt think of any thing to put them on (clean as hell) so I walked right past them.


----------



## Hit_Man (Jan 24, 2006)

any progress?


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hit_Man_@Oct 1 2008, 06:00 PM~11752577
> *any progress?
> *



not realy, have to finish my truck and 98 towncar first


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Love the 60's sucide door continentals! Good luck with the build. I can't wait to see it done.


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

thanx for the props man!


I cant wait till its done! but I got to get my dailies finished! :0


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Oct 3 2008, 07:02 AM~11767099
> *Love the 60's sucide door continentals! Good luck with the build. I can't wait to see it done.
> *


x2


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hit_Man_@Oct 1 2008, 06:00 PM~11752577
> *any progress?
> *


X2


----------



## boomhood (Jul 25, 2005)

Grt start home boy :thumbsup: , i havve the same headers on my 72 f100 you have on teh 302, i wodl suggest somethig differnet , they vibrate loud as hell at low rpms
keep us posted!!


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

got BIG plans starting late JAN 2010!!! :0 just wait!


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

any updates or new pics


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Dec 6 2009, 12:26 PM~15887668
> *got BIG plans starting late JAN 2010!!! :0  just wait!
> *


It's march. the people are impatient! :biggrin:


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

"91 town car spindles (for upgrade to disc brakes)"
what all do u need to do for this to work ?


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

Bump?


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

just started back on the doors while im waiting to do some major surgery to the 62 ill get the doors done. SOON very soon I will be starting a major modification that will put this build on the next level! :0 

I would post progress pics but im going to save all that to nearly the end!


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

ok ive had quite a few people wanting to know whats going on with my 62 well it goes something like this:



it sat..I pounderd.... wtf will I do? new motor? new stearing? new rear end? man hell..... 

then something hit me..... new stuff? why not ALL NEW? well...nearly new...ok new enough.


so I started measuring taking notes and doing research finaly I decided on what to do :0 


so here is goes im mating the outer hull of the 62 to the inner structure of a 1999 lincoln towncar effectivly making it a new continental. The only thing that will be from 62 will be the outer sheetmetal and glass everything else interior/drivetrain/suspension will be 1999..... :wow: 


now heres the fun part Im about a month ahead of what I post as far as pics for this project everything is rolling according to plan so lets start this shit!  






started on finishing up my doors












































I just got to poly the two rear doors and finish prime them next and they are all good to go



so while I was working on the doors at the shop I wheeled the old monster out of the shed to the shop














then brought my spot weld cutter from the shop so I can take off the front end (remember these cars are UNIBODY even the fenders are welded on)













then removed the outer fenders then the front clip















































:wow:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

oh in case you didnt think I might be up for this task not only am I an insurance adjuster but I work at a big body shop as well and one of only two heavy damage repair techs there  


10 avalon :0


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@May 18 2010, 03:22 PM~17530596
> *oh in case you didnt think I might be up for this task not only am I an insurance adjuster but I work at a big body shop as well and one of only two heavy damage repair techs there
> 10 avalon :0
> 
> ...


Damn so deny went ahead and hired you back :biggrin: hey brent out at rileys in nashville has two old sucide rear door lincs


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

hahaha no not denny retard!!! look at that shop the only measuring he has is a tape measure! lol!  

thanx for the heads up on the suicides! i gotta take a day off now! what time he close?


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

so then I gutted the inside out everything down to the wiring













then after I got it all on stands from one end to the other I started my rough cut of the body off the chassis, this would be similiar to a body drop ecept this car is a uni body so I will be effectivly just cutting the middle structure out while the outer structure keeps it rigid  




























then I slowly let the middle down and out







































now before you say I should have braced it up before cutting, I measured it with my tram guage all over all the time and it hasnt moved out of spec 1mm so im good if it was any other 60s car it would have folded up by now :0 



see what happens when it dosnt have any structure?


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@May 18 2010, 05:05 PM~17531728
> *hahaha no not denny retard!!! look at that shop the only measuring he has is a tape measure! lol!
> 
> thanx for the heads up on the suicides! i gotta take a day off now! what time he close?
> *


I think around 6 there ruff but there might be something on them you can use


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

http://louisville.craigslist.org/pts/1747170225.html
http://louisville.craigslist.org/cto/1747141741.html
Here's another up here that I found on a drive on back roads...


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

that's a bold project to take on. got pics of the donor car?


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by zooter86_@May 18 2010, 09:07 PM~17533004
> *that's a bold project to take on. got pics of the donor car?
> *




when I start posting pics of the very slight differences between the two its not quite as bold as you might think. Just alot of patience and a shit ton of measuring and cutting then welding.


heres the donor... everything runs great and works great im saving all the sheetmetal to fix a salvaged towncar afterwards


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@May 18 2010, 08:55 PM~17532856
> *http://louisville.craigslist.org/pts/1747170225.html
> http://louisville.craigslist.org/cto/1747141741.html
> Here's another up here that I found on a drive on back roads...
> ...




are you by any chance close by them? I need a trunk for my car and have planed on spending nearly $1000 on one shipped from LA in july but if I can find one closer and cheaper I would rather do that


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@May 18 2010, 10:24 PM~17533275
> *are you by any chance close by them? I need a trunk for my car and have planed on spending nearly $1000 on one shipped from LA in july but if I can find one closer and cheaper I would rather do that
> *


what years interchange? I'm not familiar with lincolns, and where do they normally rot?


----------



## slammin67 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@May 18 2010, 07:19 PM~17531892
> *so then I gutted the inside out everything down to the wiring
> 
> 
> ...


Great car,geat story,and amazing work !! Very very nice !I'm glued to your build now :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

:thumbsup:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

well since I got it all cust apart I needed to make a quick dolly to roll it out with to load it on a wrecker to get it to the other shop it also give you a better perspective of what all has been cut out.  











































I also went by my homies shop and picked up another condensor, ac compresor, and complete dual exhuast for the car as well...for free :0


----------



## slammin67 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@May 18 2010, 05:22 PM~17530596
> *oh in case you didnt think I might be up for this task not only am I an insurance adjuster but I work at a big body shop as well and one of only two heavy damage repair techs there
> 10 avalon :0
> 
> ...



looking way good :biggrin: i have a question for you im very fermilure with frame racks but what is that long thing on top in that one picture?? omg is that fancy stuff thats now on the rack ??? so do you still need books and a tape measure??well i knew the books had the specs of the measure points . so please tell me about that fancy thing i have not pulled shit in 10yrs


----------



## allan73cadi (Sep 30, 2009)

not tht i doubt your word or work on the pics from your shop but i have to say i'm curious to see ho this will end up!
keep doing it like this and no doubt this will be an amazing car and you can be proud of the work you put in, not much people can tip that!


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by allan73cadi_@May 21 2010, 04:08 AM~17559778
> *not tht i doubt your word or work on the pics from your shop but i have to say i'm curious to see ho this will end up!
> keep doing it like this and no doubt this will be an amazing car and you can be proud of the work you put in, not much people can tip that!
> *



thanx homies, I have no dought in my skils as to accomplishing this feat, Slammin that long thing on the rack is a SHARK measuring system it measures by sonar, I can have my points hanging from the car and as I pull or put new parts on I can constantly measure to make sure its always withing specs. That avalon had the whole left side replaced including the framerail and when it left it never came back I take pride in being able to do hard hits and they come out perfect the first time around.  






























many on here that work in a bigg body shop will know wha thte shark is but there are a few other types of measuring systems out there some as simple as a Steck stand alone system, brewco wolf measuring system and the coolest in my op is dedicated fixtures wich are mainly used for big time cars that are over 100k :0


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Holly shit batman!


----------



## Groc006 (Apr 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@May 18 2010, 06:07 PM~17530427
> *ok ive had quite a few people wanting to know whats going on with my 62 well it goes something like this:
> it sat..I pounderd.... wtf will I do? new motor? new stearing? new rear end? man hell.....
> 
> ...




Looks Good Homie...cant wait to see this build unfold


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Damn I need to come work with you........... I'll sweep your floors :cheesy: :drama:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Sep 12 2008, 04:28 PM~11586890
> *I know right? you doing slamfest this year? im not going to be able to make it this year... but my car should be done for LRM tampa for sure... and my 2 other lincolns as well!   well im happy I got my supremes, now I need a set of 14's for my 98 and a set of 20s for my f-150 :0
> *


I got the factory Dodge 1500 Chrome Fan Blade looking 20's I dont know if thats what you want but just throwing it out there.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@May 21 2010, 03:48 AM~17559904
> *thanx homies, I have no dought in my skils as to accomplishing this feat, Slammin that long thing on the rack is a SHARK measuring system it measures by sonar, I can have my points hanging from the car and as I pull or put new parts on I can constantly measure to make sure its always withing specs. That avalon had the whole left side replaced including the framerail and when it left it never came back I take pride in being able to do hard hits and they come out perfect the first time around.
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the same shark system that came out of the old valdosta linc/merc building?


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow: 

Subscribed to this one... :thumbsup:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big C_@May 21 2010, 11:59 AM~17561988
> *Is that the same shark system that came out of the old valdosta linc/merc building?
> *



no prestige has that one


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## ButchFragrance (Apr 14, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

got my new concept drawing back today, I like the original silver and black but thought it was probably done to death allready, and I wanted some kolor! plus I have nearly all these colors sitting on a shelf allready so why not?! I like it any way and thats all that matters. Some pinstriping and light leafing and I think it will be sic!  

















compaired to the original concept drawing


----------



## slammin67 (Mar 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@May 24 2010, 06:12 PM~17589698
> *got my new concept drawing back today, I like the original silver and black but thought it was probably done to death allready, and I wanted some kolor! plus I have nearly all these colors sitting on a shelf allready so why not?! I like it any way and thats all that matters. Some pinstriping and light leafing and I think it will be sic!
> 
> 
> ...


Well I'm loving the green,why cause I'm the guy who is not scared of colors. And it screams hello ppl look at my bad ass ride !! I love that green! 70s sublime is killer!!my .02:thumbsup:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

I haven't forgot about you homie, I'm not mobile right now...my daily is broke down. should have it back tomorrow or wednesday and I'll check on what we talked about.


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@May 25 2010, 01:05 AM~17595229
> *I haven't forgot about you homie, I'm not mobile right now...my daily is broke down. should have it back tomorrow or wednesday and I'll check on what we talked about.
> *


thats cool man just let me know if you ever figure something out.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

So when you looking at putting down some color?


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

awe shit a while yet man, im not even close hoping sometime in oct would be sweet I would like to take it to the turkey rod run in daytona at thanksgiving. It will be driveable in about 2 months so I will start driving it while working on it. The doors/hood/front end are pretty much done and can be almost final preped but I will jump that hurdle when I get there.


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

well nibblin around right this minute, both rear doors are done and finishing up some smaller parts that needed to be stripped and primed down.


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

on the way to the shop so I can finish up the cleaning job to the body to get it ready to mate the two halves together
























chilllinnnnnnn in the shop


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

You work over in hahira? Is frank darling still there?


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

yep and yep, ive know frank since the 90's


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@May 28 2010, 05:53 PM~17634823
> *on the way to the shop so I can finish up the cleaning job to the body to get it ready to mate the two halves together
> 
> 
> ...


MAN WISHED I HAD SPACE LIKE THAT :biggrin: SUP HOMIE


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@May 29 2010, 06:54 AM~17639923
> *yep and yep, ive know frank since the 90's
> *


Shit i used to work with frank back in the 90s


----------



## edward61 (Aug 27, 2008)

More pics :biggrin:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by edward61_@May 31 2010, 03:41 PM~17655095
> *More pics  :biggrin:
> *



will have some this weekend my internetz is down


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## edward61 (Aug 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Jun 1 2010, 04:26 PM~17666605
> *will have some this weekend my internetz is down
> *


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

sorry for the wate my comp took a dump so I had to get my old one going again to access the pics on my other comp any way here are some of the work needed to get the 62 ready for everything to weld to and clear to meet the two chasis, also some pics of the body problems encounterd







































and like most older cars both the dog legs and rear lower quarters will have to be worked I decided when the car was still on the dolly to do this work since it sat up a bit higher ill post some more pics when I get my laptop back with all the pics in it.






















the drivers side was especialy nasty, the outside was gone and they stuffed fiberglass matt and resin into the damaged area so I had to recreat the inner and outer on this side


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Is this thing ready for the damn road yet?


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

hell naw I got a few minor things im working out plus a monster box full of parts waiting to get powdercoated yet

pluss I still need to buy the limetime green pearl for the top I got all the plannet color and I still need to rework the whole decklid wich is unreal nasty! :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

heres a teaser + im having trouble getting my pics off my jump drive to upload....grrrrrrr if I loose all the pics from the work done im going to muder someone :evil: 





on four wheels again...














awesome


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Aug 22 2010, 08:53 AM~18374998
> *heres a teaser + im having trouble getting my pics off my jump drive to upload....grrrrrrr if I loose all the pics from the work done im going to muder someone :evil:
> on four wheels again...
> 
> ...


Damn dude i thought you fell of the face of the earth


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

naw man just been working like crazy me and frank are the only two main body men now at the shop so we have been bustin ass


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Aug 22 2010, 06:18 PM~18378137
> *naw man just been working like crazy me and frank are the only two main body men now at the shop so we have been bustin ass
> *


I was going to stop through there a couple of weeks ago when i was on my way back from tifton to shoot the shit but i didnt know how yalls boss man was about shit like that


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

It would have been cool it your this way just stop in and pull around to the back shop


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Might be going to tifton tommorow if i do ill swing by on the way back i always go 41 on the way up and back


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

there is a linc like yours over here with the suicide doors though


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Lookin good man, i've always liked these cars, almost bought one for my first car 6 years ago :wow: 

Can't wait to see this one done :yes:


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

Hell yeah man!! Glad to see you back in action. Is she welded together yet?


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by steamboat_@Aug 23 2010, 04:13 PM~18385219
> *Hell yeah man!! Glad to see you back in action. Is she welded together yet?
> *



she was stiched welded when we set the two halves together to keep it together im in the process of welding it all up and filling all the gaps up and seaming the joints all in. im hoping in the next 2 months ill finish all the metal work from front to rear.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

I told dude your sending it he said okay


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by allan73cadi_@May 21 2010, 02:08 AM~17559778
> *not tht i doubt your word or work on the pics from your shop but i have to say i'm curious to see ho this will end up!
> keep doing it like this and no doubt this will be an amazing car and you can be proud of the work you put in, not much people can tip that!
> *


you need this for your cadi? :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...T&f=32&t=552949


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

WOW nice work on that lincoln :thumbsup:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

ok since I posted up the teaser pic lets see how we got to that point




ok back to my 99 many hours of dismantling it and cutting metal off making sure parts were still usuable later if needed on anything else, all the while taking measurments and going between both cars to make sure I cut enough and not to much off the 99 to make the 62 shell fit Ill let the pics do the esplaining how much material was taken off to work
























































































:wow: 




basicaly all metal from the inner rocker panel out had to be removed the wheel houses I decided to remove as it would be easier to make new ones then try to make each line up as the measurments in height were way off between the two plus the depth was way off.


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

and now getting ready to mate the two halves




got the 62 up on the open lift and welded the outer rocker together as its in two peices































the 99 waiting patiently to be unloaded














:0


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

and he we are working on putting the the halves together, we had to finish up grinding the surfaces on the 99 and trimming some metal out around the A piller and the top of the cowl so the windsheild will sit flush.


all and all we had it up and down about 20 times it took us only about 5 hours to get from two parts to one






































































here is where we used a porta power to stretch the 62 wider to fit over the top of te 99 inner rocker as it did a .90 out and a .90 up once stretched open we could set it down all the way and when the pressure was released it snapped tight under the edge and fit perfect
















here it is sitting together all on its own





















































and here we are all together all I did at this time was do some stich welds to hold it together


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

Thats BAD AZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

:biggrin: I'm jealous your having all the fun over there :wow: uffin: :420:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Aug 24 2010, 06:34 PM~18395549
> *Thats BAD AZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


X999999999999 like mutha fuckin Topo :0 :biggrin:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 24 2010, 07:09 PM~18396340
> *X999999999999 like mutha fuckin Topo :0  :biggrin:
> *




now thats a compliment! :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:  



you better beleive when its rolling you guys in FL we be seeing alot of me, a big local stereo shop where my homie works is trying for a major sponsorship for my car so hopefully ill get some coverage at shows as well its been a long time commin but ive wanted a magizine grade car since....well since forever!  




also note that we just didnt slap it together both in bare metal a weld through primer was applied to both sides im doin this car the same way I would do a collision repair that way it will last me hopefully forever and alot longer then me ill post some more pics im slowly welding it up complete and will be getting my sheet metal this weekend to start making all the filler panels for it


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Aug 25 2010, 07:05 AM~18400506
> *now thats a compliment! :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> you better beleive when its rolling you guys in FL we be seeing alot of me, a big local stereo shop where my homie works is trying for a major sponsorship for my car so hopefully ill get some coverage at shows as well its been a long time commin but ive wanted a magizine grade car since....well since forever!
> also note that we just didnt slap it together both in bare metal a weld through primer was applied to both sides im doin this car the same way I would do a collision repair that way it will last me hopefully forever and alot longer then me ill post some more pics im slowly welding it up complete and will be getting my sheet metal this weekend to start making all the filler panels for it
> *


I wish I worked in a shop  Well keep doing yah thing :yes: :h5:


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Aug 24 2010, 05:09 PM~18396340
> *X999999999999 like mutha fuckin Topo :0  :biggrin:
> *


 NAW HOMIE TOPOS GOOD , BUT THIS GUY HERE IS LIKE A 1 MAN WEST COAST CUSTOMS  , THEY DID AN 08 SRT 8 CHARGER LIKE THIS , MERGED IT WITH A 69 CHARGER , THIS IS GREAT WORK ,SOME BODY MIGHT WANT TO CALL THE SPEED CHANNEL PEOPLE ON THIS 1 AND LET THEM KNOW ITS NOT JUST THE WEST THAT CAN BUILD CARS


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Aug 25 2010, 11:06 AM~18401315
> *NAW HOMIE TOPOS GOOD , BUT THIS GUY HERE IS LIKE A 1 MAN WEST COAST CUSTOMS   , THEY DID AN 08 SRT 8 CHARGER LIKE THIS , MERGED IT WITH A 69 CHARGER , THIS IS GREAT WORK  ,SOME BODY MIGHT WANT TO CALL THE SPEED CHANNEL PEOPLE ON THIS 1 AND LET THEM KNOW ITS NOT JUST THE WEST THAT CAN BUILD CARS
> *


oh I didnt know that................... Making the call :biggrin:


----------



## boomhood (Jul 25, 2005)

TTT MAD PROS YO!


----------



## 48BOMBITA (Aug 25, 2010)

THATS SOME WEST COAST CUSTOM SHIT................... :0 :0 :0 :wow:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Aug 25 2010, 04:05 AM~18400506
> *now thats a compliment! :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> you better beleive when its rolling you guys in FL we be seeing alot of me, a big local stereo shop where my homie works is trying for a major sponsorship for my car so hopefully ill get some coverage at shows as well its been a long time commin but ive wanted a magizine grade car since....well since forever!
> also note that we just didnt slap it together both in bare metal a weld through primer was applied to both sides im doin this car the same way I would do a collision repair that way it will last me hopefully forever and alot longer then me ill post some more pics im slowly welding it up complete and will be getting my sheet metal this weekend to start making all the filler panels for it
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: Pro street sounds is not a big shop so i dont see a sponsorship comming no time soon :biggrin: and tell frank to quit fucking off and get back to work with his cheesin ass. Next time you talk to lance tell him i got a strapped up big body ill trade him for the six trey. When i head up to tifton again im going to stop trough and shoot the shit :h5:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Aug 26 2010, 04:05 PM~18413279
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: Pro street sounds is not a big shop so i dont see a sponsorship comming no time soon
> *



were have you een for the last 20 years Lance has never worked at pro street sounds I dont deal with them anyway


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Aug 26 2010, 05:25 PM~18414827
> *were have you een for the last 20 years Lance has never worked at pro street sounds I dont deal with them anyway
> *


Yea i was just bullshittin ya but can you beleive pro street sounds is still in bussiness


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

well I only have my lunch break and a hour or two after work to do alittle work to this doll im by no means rushing this job but things seem to be pluggin along quite nicely.



here is the rear body panel area the 62 lapped the 99 body panel reinforcement perfectly enought to punch in some spot weld holes and firmly weld up the rear body panel, there is a few welds needed to be completed on it but for the most part its done.












this is the body panel trimmed over the 99 panel notice the frame reinforcement of the 99 below overything. went ahead and welded it up after spraying weld through primer between the panels.












had a bit of left over primer from a job so I sprayed it to cover it up right now but the back is nearly finished except for some good seam sealer

















now it was onto the back deck trunk reinforcments I only have a small amount of 16 gauge for the heavier stuff I need for this car












bent up my brakets with my little trusty sheet metal break













hole punched my spot weld holes, weld through primed them down both sides and welded it up
















































solid as ever! 





for something crazy here is the planned area were Im putting my hydro pump! this is just moked up of course, im going to make it remote fill and the dumps wont be located on the pump. The reason behind all this is to keep the trunk as open as much as possible and just to be differnt as well, this car isnt going to be doing any hoppin just lift and lay.



also note this isnt the actually pump ill be using either






















and there is room for the pump to be there as well I measured it all out once I box the A piller in I will make a mount setup to mount he pump where its removable from behind the wheel house.


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

I had a hour after work friday and decided to see how bad the front end will have to be modded to make work so I went to town on the front of my car. Now this by no means is nothing more then just a mock up right now I want to get the main body and the suspension doen before I get to the front.



first I had to cut the front cross reinforcement off the 99 frame and notch alittle bit of the frame to make the front of the 62 slide in.,



heat saw at work














then I slid the front end on and clamped everything together to see how everything fit
































I got tons of room to put my radiator/condensor and fans back infront of the motor, plus some other stuff...lol
























and this is where my car sits for this weekend :happysad: 
but on a good note I picked up my sheet of 18 gauge metal so I can start boxing and tubbin in my main body


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

im loving this thread. Been following it since the thread on towncar.org.


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

WOW! this build is crazy! so if i understand you converted a uni body to a framed car? :0 :0 i'm following this one for sure, great work!


----------



## Kadman (Apr 18, 2010)

F'ing amazing. great build, can't wait to see it all come together.


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

thanx for the props homies!  


not much to show just pluggin along Ive been working on cleaning up the A piller and boxing them in, I plan on getting all the welding done to the car then Ill seam it all in so everything looks clean and factory fresh  







got my sheet of 18 guage to do everything with! :biggrin: 













putting the panels in













































thats it for now


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

UP. more pics? lol


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Sep 5 2010, 02:27 PM~18491877
> *UP. more pics? lol
> *



 have some wensday


----------



## southsiderider (Jun 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Aug 24 2010, 06:21 PM~18395417
> *and he we are working on putting the the halves together, we had to finish up grinding the surfaces on the 99 and trimming some metal out around the A piller and the top of the cowl so the windsheild will sit flush.
> all and all we had it up and down about 20 times it took us only about 5 hours to get from two parts to one
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Sep 5 2010, 03:11 PM~18492059
> *  have some wensday
> *


its friday :biggrin:


----------



## Pirate85 (Apr 19, 2008)

:wow: :wow: :wow: that's a real good job :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

how did you have a hint that it would work again?


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Sep 10 2010, 12:40 AM~18531056
> *its friday :biggrin:
> *



 just for that no pics till this friday! :0 




lol no really Ill get some up this friday


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

I have a set of 4 true astro supremes for sale (not the newer ones with the reinforcement on the inside)

I bought these about 2 years ago from a member on here for my project and after two years I found out they wont work.... :angry: 

they are the older type and when I got them the tires had tubes in them right now Im in the process of eliminating the leaks (leaked at spokes)

no tires on the wheels just the wheels and center caps

will trade for standard offest suprems in 14 or 15 inch size or crosslace 14 or 15 inch knockoffs or cross lace bolt ons all in standard if no trade then make me an offer not trying to ring no heads here just traying to get them gone to move along with my project


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

more pics of the build! lol


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Sep 23 2010, 12:30 PM~18642206
> *more pics of the build! lol
> *




will upload and post some tonight for sure!  looking for wheels some 14 or 15 inch standard supremes or some cross lace wheels keep an eye out!


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

not much of an update weve been super busy at work and Ive had to leave and do some errends durring lunch so I only got a few hours in on it this past week, I plan on alot more the comming week and plan on nearly a whole day on it next sat most likely Ill finish up all the main welding then  



still working on the trunk making the filler panels came out looking good and everythign fitting tight






























here is the inside tubs, I dont have a metal shrinker so I had to do the next best thing but since it will be all seam sealed up the finished product will look like anly factory job  
































here is the rear seat BOLTED in to test fit the front tubs wich cant be straight up and down but curved so that presented a problem first here is the seat



ahhhhh yeaaaa beutifull!















and after thinking and thinking....I happened to look at one of my racing engines and nocticed the sectional pipe on it (2-stroke) and it hit me do the front tubes in sections and walla! works great and the seat fits perfect to it!
 

















thats it for now hopefully next sat Ill post an almost finished welded panels and all to the body pic set! :cheesy:


----------



## boomhood (Jul 25, 2005)

kick ass man !!! that is bad to the bone


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by boomhood_@Sep 25 2010, 04:46 PM~18660243
> *kick ass man !!! that is bad to the bone
> *



thanx homie


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

had a chance to work on this saturday for a few hours I wanted mainly to finish up the welding on the rear of the car (trunk/rear wheelhouse) and clean up a few things 






















underside welded and seamed in













I know alot of you guys will hate me for this but oh well im hated allready anyway lol 













at least its suicide......whahahahahahaha!











thats it for that part right now




well I was tired of the inside being all junky so I cleaned it all out vacumed it then set the seats in for a visual












im going to lower the back of the back seat a few inches to give a bit more rear window visability and take the headrests off the front but other then that no other mods to the interior.

thats it for now

next week window frame welding!


----------



## 2low63 (Mar 29, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

NICE WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

so sweet.


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

gooooooooiiinnnnnnnggggg DOWN........... :twisted: 









































now started on cutting everything out and mounting the hydraulic cylinders. And before you guys shit kittens on why I dont have powerballs blah blah blah..... using them would be a BIG waste, as this car is just lift and lay no side to side plus im trying to keep the overall height off the axle as little as possible so my cups will lay all the way on the axle when down so I can run as much spring as possible in the rear, still keeping the factory shocks and using acumulators as well 





























once I get all this mounted the way I want it to be ill get rolling on putting the front sheet metal on ;-)


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Sep 3 2008, 06:40 AM~11505453
> *Only update I got now is that I finaly found a set of supremes for my car, since they were at a great price I went ahead and scooped them up from BUDDAH662 .
> Even though my car is far from finished now I got the wheels that will be on it... so I gotta get it rolling again!
> 
> ...


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OneStopImpalaShop_@Aug 24 2010, 03:34 PM~18395549
> *Thats BAD AZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

just been slowly making all the mounts for the hydraulic pumps and welding in the front pumps, ordered a new spline key for the pump and some cylinder rebuilds for the front I got to go pick up some fittings that I need to use and order hopefully the manifold to controle everything next week


making the mount for pump










the pump is bolted in through the door jamb it will be easily accessable, these are the bolts that will hold it I still have to weld sleeves around them yet










clearing hole cut for power to the pump motor I will run the wire inside of course there will be a rubber grommet around it 












the pump head


















plenty of pump and manifold space












on the driver side is where I want to mount the optima battery in a vertical position there wasnt enough room for it to go in between so I make a indented box so it will fit fine



































still have alot of bracing and welding yet to do on this yet but its moving along




front frame cut out nad 1/4 plates welded in for the front cylinders 6 inch prohoppers 





















I may in the meantime just hook up 2 dumps and tee off some lines just to lift until I get a manifold for it



and there ya go


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

You should weld a 5-6" piece of 3/16 flat stock on the body where your pump block bolts go, That way its reinforced good.


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

its not going to be much of a problem there is no hoppin or any super intense hydro action that will ever happen with this car the pump when finished mounted will go no where


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Oct 30 2010, 02:45 PM~18947655
> *its not going to be much of a problem there is no hoppin or any super intense hydro action that will ever happen with this car the pump when finished mounted will go no where
> *


oh i know, but i'd still do it cause body metal is weak as hell.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Oct 30 2010, 03:45 PM~18947655
> *its not going to be much of a problem there is no hoppin or any super intense hydro action that will ever happen with this car the pump when finished mounted will go no where
> *


:scrutinize: :scrutinize: send the part yet??


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by benz88_@Oct 30 2010, 03:58 PM~18947989
> *oh i know, but i'd still do it cause body metal is weak as hell.
> *



there is a plate in the inside its not thin right there


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Oct 31 2010, 08:01 AM~18951272
> *:scrutinize: :scrutinize: send the part yet??
> *




been long gone got the delivery conformation for it


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Oct 31 2010, 11:46 AM~18951668
> *been long gone got the delivery conformation for it
> *


please pm it to me, he keeps calling me about it


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

BUMP for a sick build :thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Your nuts man.....AWESOME!!! :biggrin: 

The oldest modern lincoln haha...love it!!! hell of a build...


----------



## lateralligator (Aug 6, 2010)

I envy you . had a 63 lincoln and that was a nice car. wish i could get it back. But them lincoln power steering were NICE. best power steering I've ever felt. Good Luck to you.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

reading this with the mcgyver theme song in my head. your fuckin nuts dude. nuts like richard branson... :thumbsup:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


thanx for the props homies  

get some new pics up this comming weekend may put in a few hours saturday on it


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

simply badass...... i love this style car...... good work, where u located in south ga.... im in need of a painter lol


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Coast 2 Coast_@Nov 9 2010, 12:54 AM~19022236
> *simply badass...... i love this style car...... good work, where u located in south ga.... im in need of a painter lol
> *



just north of valdosta I dont do much painting anymore but I can when needed  you still got that big body for sale? might consider some bartering


----------



## Coast 2 Coast (Jun 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Nov 9 2010, 06:23 PM~19027198
> *just north of valdosta I dont do much painting anymore but I can when needed   you still got that big body for sale? might consider some bartering
> *


naw man i have a really bad turn of luck the last 2 months, been in a damn hotel fro the last month and i had to sell it to the scrap yard.... but hell if u decide to do some paiting get at me i can send u some pics lol


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Nov 9 2010, 03:23 PM~19027198
> *just north of valdosta I dont do much painting anymore but I can when needed   you still got that big body for sale? might consider some bartering
> *


Damn you too? Hell i gave up b/c nobody wants to pay any damn money  I still do alittle work every now and then


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 9 2010, 08:47 PM~19028780
> *Damn you too? Hell i gave up b/c nobody wants to pay any damn money   I still do alittle work every now and then
> *



the only work I have is out of state work 1 car from ohio and 1 car from chicago right now and 1 vtown car just cuz I know the cat  everyone else is trippin I told this one cat a great price on painting his 87 chevy truck then I see it a week or two later painted and its SHIT bitch paid like 500 and riddin it like its a bently  pure shit fuck it im picking up lances frame this weekend to clean it up and paint it then doing the body in the next month or two, hey get with me you going to the swap meet?


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Nov 10 2010, 03:31 PM~19035633
> *the only work I have is out of state work 1 car from ohio and 1 car from chicago right now and 1 vtown car just cuz I know the cat   everyone else is trippin I told this one cat a great price on painting his 87 chevy truck then I see it a week or two later painted and its SHIT bitch paid like 500 and riddin it like its a bently   pure shit fuck it im picking up lances frame this weekend to clean it up and paint it then doing the body in the next month or two, hey get with me you going to the swap meet?
> *


yep im going my wife is going to have a booth up there this year


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

me and my homie paul who does airbrushing and car art have a booth as well building #3 I think, whats yur lady got? going to peddle some wheels and stuff up there as well, daddy needs some new kicks


----------



## MR MIAMI (Oct 26, 2010)

Nice build so far. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Nov 10 2010, 04:55 PM~19036180
> *me and my homie paul who does airbrushing and car art have a booth as well building #3 I think, whats yur lady got? going to peddle some wheels and stuff up there as well, daddy needs some new kicks
> *


  we are in bulding one you going to be up there all three days?


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

dunno he will be there for sure friday but I may not


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Nov 10 2010, 09:01 PM~19038426
> *dunno he will be there for sure friday but I may not
> *


How long has paul been around here dont think i have ever heard of him?


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

he left in the late 90's went to cali then to fl then back to cali then back here a year ago


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Nov 11 2010, 04:34 PM~19044842
> *he left in the late 90's went to cali then to fl then back to cali then back here a year ago
> *


For some reason i was thinking of that guy marshall


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 11 2010, 08:41 PM~19045883
> *For some reason i was thinking of that guy marshall
> *





Marshal weeks here in hahira as a cop he does good stripping he's going to do the Linc wen ready


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

just did some minor stuff this week ill finish up all the underfender stuff next week  



pump spacers made and pump mounted anf the fender mounted to show the clearence that is avail















then since I wasnt happy with the battery indention made on the driver side I made a heavy duty box to mount the battery and got that tacked in








































battery looks right at home in there  





















ill get the pump and battery all welded up next week and all the gussets put in 


also nabbed me some 14 inch steels to put on still have to get older spindles for the front yet.















:0


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

ttmft


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

i think whats next is you gotta blow the brains out with a 44... inch moon roof.


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Nov 20 2010, 03:30 AM~19116144
> *i think whats next is you gotta blow the brains out with a 44... inch moon roof.
> *





thats in the works, but even better and bigger!!! :wow: think panoramic moon roof :0 


any way slow week all I did was finish mounting the pump brakets up and welding them in and welding the battery box in solid still need to make a lower reinforcement but I broke my cutter as I was making it so Ill get a new blade next week.















then went to the big ass swap meet out here to look for some wheels, I had 4 sets that I had picked out around the meet and was going to bite on a set when my homie called me up and said a buddy of ours was ready to sell a set so I went with them and picked them up tonight  













got me some NOS spinners from the swap meet for cheap  













I love it when a plan comes together  












need to get me some pinner whites this week and mount these wheels and then stop bullshittin and get this thing going :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

dam homie those wheels takin it back a few decades... :wow: :h5:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Nov 21 2010, 06:33 AM~19123067
> *dam homie those wheels takin it back a few decades...  :wow:  :h5:
> *




That's the best


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Nov 20 2010, 09:14 PM~19120712
> *thats in the works, but even better and bigger!!!  :wow:  think panoramic moon roof :0 *


PLEASE do the panoramic moon roof! ive been waiting for someone to do one, and judging by your skills and work u should have o problem doin one


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Nov 21 2010, 06:23 AM~19123149
> *That's the best
> *


Did you sell any of your wheels


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetking+Nov 21 2010, 05:01 PM~19125627-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fuck no  even my people didnt look at them :wow: one cat from J-ville wanted the spokes so bad I thought he was going to cry but hes afraid of them comming off.. :angry: just couldnt convince the guy that the only reason they come off is if you put them on wrong...so I guess he knew he wasnt able to do it so he dipped.  



on a side note not only did I get my wires I wanted I also found a set NEW in the box! A really good freind of mine has them and made a deal I cant refuse im going to pick them up after the holidays, I figure Ill keep the set I got for daily and the other set when I need to roll out super clean


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

updates! updates!


----------



## THEE REAL OG RYDER (Oct 8, 2010)

Damn! You got skills, beautiful job! I cant wait to see more progrees! :worship:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

pic pak pic pak pic pak!


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by streetking+Nov 24 2010, 03:49 PM~19153842-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:0


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Nov 25 2010, 04:27 PM~19164196
> *dont have to much updates right this min
> thanx man :biggrin:
> :0
> *


hey asshole remember its just metal lol me and paul were like :happysad:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Nov 25 2010, 06:36 PM~19164262
> *hey asshole remember its just metal lol me and paul were like :happysad:
> *




lol I know tomorow im going to work on it, all I did was put two tires on the stars and mount them on one side this week im going to be starting on the front end now  


and your right....its just metal


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Nov 25 2010, 04:58 PM~19164429
> *lol I know tomorow im going to work on it, all I did was put two tires on the stars and mount them on one side this week im going to be starting on the front end now
> and your right....its just metal
> *


Yall going to be open tomorrow or you just going to swing through and work on the linc?


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

nope just me working on the linc


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

well cleaned up 2 wheels this week and slammmed the only 2 15 white walls I had on them, going to either soda blast the wheels or get jiggy with some naval grease to clean them all the way, im leaning towards the soda blasting as it wont hurt the chrome and it will clean and treat the pitted areas while its getting blasted.



shinny :shock: 












ol big boy on there looking for the 195/70/15 kinda like the look of pinner whites not sure if wide whites will look good on these wheels or not. :?: 












mounted on the rear only has about 1 inch of outside clearance but I plan on modding the wheelhouse some more any way plus run a slightly skinnier tire as well












man thats baddasss :twisted: 












ok off to go work on it :smt006


----------



## 16474 (Jan 15, 2006)

I want to see this finished..looks like you busted your hump hardcore man..ton of work on this thing..keep it up


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Nov 26 2010, 02:30 PM~19169585
> *I want to see this finished..looks like you busted your hump hardcore man..ton of work on this thing..keep it up
> *


He will finish it b/c im going to stay on his ass(no ****) till he gets it done :biggrin:


----------



## block5 (Sep 11, 2010)

awsome build man i am a body man also and have always dreamed about doing something crazy like that but dont think i have the patiance


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

not much done working overtime everyday at the shop plus holiday stuff going on everyweekend so cant get much time in on the car as I would like to.

ordered some more metal 2x2 1x1 and some plate so I can construct the front end now, it will be in a week or so 


set in the factory 99 suport as I was going to originaly use it and tie in the 62 front to it, but it sits way to low to even work correctly



















oh well its a good thing it would look ugly worked in to the 62 any way :0 


so instead I just cut off the lower portion so the rad/condensor could sit in its factory spots and stuck it where it would work correctly and Ill just build a new tubular upper tie bar to attatch it to  



















 


oh here is my ghetto moke up how the front end will attach to the 99 frame, nothing it measured as of yet I just wanted to see how well it will work out, once I finalize my idea and get my metal I will measure it all correctly and weld everything in but for the most part looks like it will work out well, plus I can shim and adjust for descrepencies after the fact since its now a body on frame car and not unibody  

you can also see the lower rad suport of the 99 and where it will be mounted when done, ill get everything mounted and tacked together then remove the whole front end to weld it up solid before being welded back to the car completely.















thats it for now


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

you modifying the front clip to bolt on and off or you gonna put it back factory style? what happens if you need to get at the battery or single pump?... :dunno:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Dec 4 2010, 04:04 PM~19237465
> *you modifying the front clip to bolt on and off or you gonna put it back factory style? what happens if you need to get at the battery or single pump?...  :dunno:
> *




no the front clip wont e removable becouse the fenders are welded on these cars it will howevr be removable from the frame along with the whole body  

the battery and the pump will be easily accesable behinde the feder liners I plan on installing when they are taken out


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

must be a head fuck if you get into a fender bender :tears:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

not really it can be repaired like any other car, its all just metal


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:looking: :good:


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Good thing your crazy or none of this will work! Much respect and props to you man,your doing a hell of a job! keep it up :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

got some new progress pics comming this weekend


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

nice work bro


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jan 20 2011, 09:55 PM~19653895
> *nice work bro
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## fleetwoodcoupe (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice build!


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Jan 21 2011, 12:13 PM~19658893-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


well the holidays slowed me down plus waiting on my metal etc etc etc...... 


any way got my 1x1 and 2x2 16 gauge chromoly tubing, two sticks totaling more then 40ft dosnt add that much to the over all weight added to the car


my tubing awaiting its fate :twisted: 











now that I had my metal to build the front end I mocked up the front end complete measure out square up and down and side to side






















then I added a quick jig holding the front end together square so I can make the body mounts and tie everything together finaly












now I deciced against my sheet metal body mount idea previsouly mocked up in cardboard it just looked well....ghetto :roll: so I had some large tubing cut so I can make some nice heavy duty body mounts











now here is where I added the main structure tubing from the fire wall to the front structure the 2x2 went right into where the factory main upper beam was previsouly



















the inside tubing where thein side of the hood lip is was added there is a slight bend to the body where there isnt any to the tubing this will be taken car of when the finish work to the body will be done











now with the upper tubes in place (everything is not finish welded at the moment BTW)

I added the body suports to the frame mounts to tie in the front end

I decided to use 1 3/4 round tubing to make it easy


























now with the front end mounted I took out the jig temporaly holding the front together

and started to work on adding the radiator brakets and upper support

the lower 62 suport was cut for clearence and the only part of the 99 used on the front was the lower tie bar where the radiator mounted was cleaned trimmed and spot welded onto the 62 lower suport



















now with the lower in I could add the top suport










with it added and measured in I set the radiator back in and tacked the upper radiator brakets just temporaly to hold the radiator in and also to get a visual how everything will look and fit



































then I added some diagnal suport bars to the upper radiator suport these also may be used to mount a trans cooler I plan on running as well










and here is the upper suport with some tape on it to better visualize it better for those who can see it well in other photos












thats it for now like I said everything isnt finished welded right now im going to build nearly the whole front end complete then remove it again to weld up everything on the rear of the fenders so everything is tied in correctly and welded in strong plus to add some strengthing gussets and such 8)


----------



## somerstyle (Dec 5, 2003)

this is a sick ass build


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

:boink:


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Hey shithead do you have a sheetmetal brake?


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jan 24 2011, 04:27 PM~19683865
> *Hey shithead do you have a sheetmetal brake?
> *


SUP DOGGY HOW U BBEN


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jan 24 2011, 04:27 PM~19683865
> *Hey shithead do you have a sheetmetal brake?
> *



I got a small one cockgobbler


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DUVAL_@Jan 24 2011, 03:03 PM~19684156
> *SUP DOGGY HOW U BBEN
> *


Been alright lets just say 2010 was a very shitty year for me :happysad:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Jan 24 2011, 03:25 PM~19684385
> *I got a small one cockgobbler
> *


  I got a small piece I might need you to bend for me


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jan 24 2011, 07:41 PM~19685629
> *Been alright lets just say 2010 was a very shitty year for me :happysad:
> *


make it happen in 2011


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big C+Jan 24 2011, 07:41 PM~19685629-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lmfao :roflmao:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

spot mocked up for the regular car battery location, got a homie shearing the metal straight to build a box for it













got it where the wire harness will run through the upper suport to make things clean up front, of course im mocking up everything on the front before I finish weld everything and make all the close out panels as well.












and I also modded the front bumper mounts so it can fit between the mounting tubes I added, I will have to still clean up the mounts and add one additonal tab to hold it on but its on for right now as a visual


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

brought in the hood today to start its mockup with custom hinges. I didnt want to use the old hinges plus all my new radiator suport structer would be in the way of the stock hinges. So Ive horded a few sets of hinges over the past year or two that I thought may work in this application, I also looked at universal billet hinges but decided against them since they were WAY to much in my book for a pair of hinges :0 .


hood sitting back on the car  it been nearly 3 years since its been on this car again :0 














and here are the hinges I plan on using the cool thing is that they bolt right into the factory hood hinge spot! that made less fab time for this.



















and here is how low they lay when closed up











now you may say that these arnt strong enough for the weight of the hood but they suported a trunk of a car that weighed just as much if not more then this hood just fine, also they carry the suport strut inbord of the hinge so everything will be intergrated so its super clean, all I have to do now is add my bottom plate to bolt these hinges in.

Also if you thinking the hood will not clear with these hinges it will they first lift then fold up so the hood will actually sit straight up 4 inches above the car when installed all the way.  

also got my custom cut plates to complete my regular car battery today.


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

Going to have the hood opening on the car today


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Jan 27 2011, 11:06 AM~19711888
> *Going to have the hood opening on the car today
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by zooter86_@Jan 27 2011, 01:30 PM~19713053
> *:thumbsup:
> *





here is where I had to add the extension to the upper suport so the lower portion of the hood hinge could mount its open on the end temporaly untill I add additional metal connecting to the side structure.















then I set the hood on the car and luckaly since everything is open just reached in and tacked the hood hinge to the new suport structure. If I couldnt have done this I would have just spent 30 or so mins using the measuring tape untill I decided it would work, no biggie.






















now I didnt take into account the sweep of the hood (durrr) and I had to trim the front header so it wouldnt hit anything, Ill go back and smooth all this out nice and clean when the body work time is near  













I also have to trim a bit from the sides so that the hood will go straight vertical













closed it still needs quite a bit of adjustment but ill have a total of an inch front to back adjustment in the hinge and about 3/4 inch side to side adjustment when complete. plus hood bumpers etc etc...  













and with the hood open I think its slick as hell, now I got to order some new struts for it and hoping without a secondary latch when the hood release is pulled the hood should rise all the way to open by itself  














also the hinge movent is very fluid with no side binding and im very happy with these hinges  


till next time


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Jan 24 2011, 06:20 PM~19686007
> *every year is shitty for you cum guzzlin butt pirate (no ****) :0
> no longer then 30 inches what gauge metal?   (no ****)
> lmfao :roflmao:
> *


I just need a small piece bent to patch up my trunk floor area on my 64


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

you got your own metal? I got plenty of sheet left if you need some.


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

finished the week out building the battery box to hold the regular battery, its not mounted and ill get that done next week. Got the dash out so I can install it next week as well and finish up mocking up all the wiring for the car so hopefully next weekend it will run again  then I got to finish all the other stuff then :wow:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Jan 29 2011, 04:34 PM~19731802
> *finished the week out building the battery box to hold the regular battery, its not mounted and ill get that done next week. Got the dash out so I can install it next week as well and finish up mocking up all the wiring for the car so hopefully next weekend it will run again   then I got to finish all the other stuff then :wow:
> *


You going with the new dash or the old one?


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Jan 29 2011, 07:05 PM~19731983
> *You going with the new dash or the old one?
> *



new 99 dash nothing 62 except the body


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

got the main battery box mounted in, started on the wiring and reinstalling the dash so hopefully I can get this beast running again by the end of next week  





all mocked up and tacked in












and with the battery in











its both mounted to the main body mount and to the upper support...it isnt going anywhere :biggrin: 












still got to get the threaded sleeve so I can make the battery hold downs both for this battery and the secondary hydro batt then they will be fully secure


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Feb 2 2011, 04:50 PM~19769359
> *got the main battery box mounted in, started on the wiring and reinstalling the dash so hopefully I can get this beast running again by the end of next week
> all mocked up and tacked in
> 
> ...


You going to moultrie this weekend?


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big C_@Feb 2 2011, 09:03 PM~19770884
> *You going to moultrie this weekend?
> *



yea ill be out there saturday we were going to get another spot but we decided not to at the last minute, just going out there to sniff out any good deals.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Wow lots of fab work on this project. Keep up the good work!


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 3 2011, 06:50 AM~19775381
> *Wow lots of fab work on this project. Keep up the good work!
> *



Thanx homie


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Feb 2 2011, 09:30 PM~19772713
> *yea ill be out there saturday we were going to get another spot but we decided not to at the last minute, just going out there to sniff out any good deals.
> *


I am going tommorow to pick up some pats from hubbards impala parts I paid for awhile back


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

:0


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

got the dash in today, only held in by a few screws (in the original locations  ) all I need to do now is minor trimming to some inner dash structure on the left side and heat and push the dash in a bit on both sides to meet the body contour




through the looking glass












fromt the inside, I wish though I had slid the seats back a bit I couldnt quite sit in it comfortably to feel how everything was now
























so hopefully next week I can connect all the wiring up and finaly start this thing! Im glad the dash went in as easily as it did I had figured on as much but you never know what can arise when doing something like this, you never now what unexpected twist may pop up, hopefully I wont have any of those and ill be cruisin this summer


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Hey who has an old junk 63 or 64 impala?


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

none that I know of but either me or lance is buying a 62 in a week or two


----------



## block5 (Sep 11, 2010)

ride coming out sweet ghonna be bad ass


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

this build is bernaners :around: uffin:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Feb 4 2011, 04:44 AM~19785092
> *this build is bernaners  :around:  uffin:
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

had an extra hour at work so I pulled the doors back out of the back room and sprayed in POR15 al over the inside made sure I got it all in there good I will still shoot some bedliner type material before its done.































swapmeet tomorow! going to see if I cant loose some mula lol


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Find anything worth a shit in moultrie?


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

got a complete taillight assymbly for the 62 for $20 in really good shape thats about it though


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Feb 6 2011, 05:19 PM~19803362
> *got a complete taillight assymbly for the 62 for $20 in really good shape thats about it though
> *


I was going to call you earlier but I guess your # was in my old phone I lost pm it to me


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

uggggg going to have to put some work in my daily soon so I may have to slack off the lincoln a bit we will see


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Feb 3 2011, 08:03 PM~19780002
> *got the dash in today, only held in by a few screws (in the original locations  ) all I need to do now is minor trimming to some inner dash structure on the left side and heat and push the dash in a bit on both sides to meet the body contour
> through the looking glass
> 
> ...


man that fits niiiiiiiice!!!!!


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 7 2011, 06:57 PM~19811178
> *man that fits niiiiiiiice!!!!!
> *


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

just FYI there is a stock lincoln just like yours in the junk yard over here, LMK if you need any parts.


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 12 2011, 10:36 AM~19851420
> * just FYI there is a stock lincoln just like yours in the junk yard over here, LMK if you need any parts.
> *




a earlys 60 continental? :wow: I need trim and depending on year (only if its a 61) the bumper grill and lights- looks like a thunderbird-only year like that) and if the dek lid is in good shape as well hell sheetmetal from all over the car :0 

let me know homie!


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

just found this tread...amazing work


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Feb 12 2011, 12:07 PM~19851531
> *a earlys 60 continental? :wow:  I need trim and depending on year (only if its a 61) the bumper grill and lights- looks like a thunderbird-only year like that) and if the dek lid is in good shape as well hell sheetmetal from all over the car :0
> 
> let me know homie!
> *


I'll snap pics monday hopefully, I already sold the trim that is on the body crease. I'll let you know


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Awesome build! I love it. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Feb 12 2011, 11:27 PM~19855098
> *Awesome build! I love it.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Suicydal65 (Oct 30, 2008)

wow... thats just amazing!


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Suicydal65_@Feb 20 2011, 02:31 PM~19916407
> *wow... thats just amazing!
> *



thanx man! nice vert


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

well after alot of work for the first time ever a 1962 lincolnc Continental with all new running gear electrics and interior RUNS! :boink: 




with the last ground secured the battery hooked up the key turned the dash lit up and vrooooom!  


makes all the hard work worth it now its down to body work and getting it road worthy


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

congratulations :thumbsup:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Feb 24 2011, 05:09 PM~19951729
> *congratulations  :thumbsup:
> *



man you dont understand the anxiety building up to just turning that key! it was a good day


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Feb 24 2011, 02:11 PM~19951749
> *man you dont understand the anxiety building up to just turning that key! it was a good day
> *


I do understand :biggrin: check out my mess
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry15286039


----------



## streetking (Feb 4, 2004)

Post a video!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Feb 24 2011, 06:11 PM~19951749
> *man you dont understand the anxiety building up to just turning that key! it was a good day
> *


I understand :yes:


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

its a nice build...makes me appreciate my build more & stop rushing it. ur moving along really well :thumbsup:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lunatic+Feb 24 2011, 05:20 PM~19951817-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

ttt how is the single pump working?


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

Bad ass build


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

here it is outside and running on its own!

 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hb0NdDuJfS4




oh and if anyone wants to embed it on a reply plz do :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Nice work bro!!!! You should of drove it......... Doo's open mayne!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 14 2011, 04:25 PM~20339314
> *
> 
> 
> ...



thanx homie I did drive it even did a nice little burnout :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Apr 14 2011, 05:34 PM~20339397
> *thanx homie I did drive it even did a nice little burnout :cheesy:
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 14 2011, 04:56 PM~20339621
> *:rofl: :rofl: :thumbsup:
> *




:run:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Apr 14 2011, 10:47 PM~20341897
> *:run:
> *


:x:


----------



## block5 (Sep 11, 2010)

super cool build man glad to see your still making progress 
i suppose to be getting one of these cars but not sure how bad its rusted up 
if its to bad to fix might have some parts for sale ill let you know


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by block5_@Apr 14 2011, 11:02 PM~20342487
> *super cool build man glad to see your still making progress
> i suppose to be getting one of these cars but not sure how bad its rusted up
> if its to bad to fix might have some parts for sale ill let you know
> *


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

good job


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

here you go, 10 1962 Lincolns for $10k.

http://louisville.craigslist.org/cto/2330984065.html


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

been putting in some time this week

welding up some reinforcement brakets were the hood hinges bolt to




















that made the upper front pretty firm feeling  


added the rear hood crossbar so I can mount the hood latch hopeully next week be able to get that all sqared away












then I decided to hang the doors on here to make sure everything still lines up and the dash clears to the inside of the door was pretty happy that everything went back together so easily and everything fit without any problems :cheesy: 














nothing cooler then FACTORY suicide doors even incomplete!  













hard to see in this photo but its the clearence between the dash and the door, just at 3/8 enough to make a flat portion door panel for that area and still have everything fit correct :0 



















:h5:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

:wow:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

ITS ALIVE! and fuckin awesome dude, hanging out to see it finished :boink:


----------



## Buick regal (Jan 9, 2011)

This is by far the most interesting build. I thought i seen it all, but this is one great idea not to mention the quality and time you are investing. Keep posting up progress pictures, I am very impressed with the meticulous effort you have invested. if i may add my 2cents i hope you reconsider some quality wheels like Zenith or Daytons for this bad ass ride. Good luck and hope you finish soon, the suspence is killing me over here. LOL


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Buick regal_@Apr 29 2011, 02:00 PM~20447779
> *if i may add my 2cents i hope you reconsider some quality wheels like Daytons for this bad ass ride. *


fixed


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Apr 30 2011, 05:23 AM~20448245
> *fixed
> *


mmmmm.... somebody dosent like zenith... :drama:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

got a bit done this week again

made a hood latch and striker worked out well got plenty of adjustment now I dont have to worry about the hood flying open while driving in reverse! :0 



the hood striker partly pirated from a chevy trailblazer  












and reusing my stock 99 lincoln hood latch just got to add a lower brace to steady it more, also the phillips screws are temp I plan on putting in nutserts into the crossbar and it will be firmly held in














also went back over the quarters since they were bare metal cleaned them up and epoxy'd them next week I plan on getting the roof done and putting in the door latches so they stay shut























bit by bit its comming along


----------



## lunatic (Oct 25, 2004)

NICE WORK..looks like all that hard work is finally paying off :wow:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

chillillillllln in the port 8) 



















before I brought it home I stripped the top and got it in black epoxy



















now I need to do a bit more front end reinforcements where everything mounts to the main body then cut the front end off to complete all the finish welding to the framework up front before reattaching it back to the body, then I can finaly get around to putting the front fenders back on and completing the rest of the body work so I can make it a solid rider


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:lookin: :good: :thumbsup:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)




----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

going to buy some tires finaly for the cragers and get some wheel tubs for the front tomorow hopefully in a week or so it will be rollin daily


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

well didnt get the fenders I needed becouse instead of just buying two used tires for the meantime I ended up buying a whole set of nearly new so I have all matching tires at least and with nearly new tread. Ill get them mounted next week and get all the wheels on as well:thumbsup:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Keep pushin, I'm waitin to see this thing done :thumbsup:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

ok well ive been doing small things here and there just test fitting parts etc etc... did manage to final y buy some tires for my wheels picked up a set of new goodyear 205/70/15 wich came out to be the same height as the original wheel and tire combo so im happy with that. But apon installing my rear wheels I found a new problem the extra width of the 8.8 axle makes my tire scrub the inside of the outside of the rear inner fender (say that three times fast...lol ) so Im going to cut out part of my quarter or the whole quarter (depends on my current mood that day) and re do the outside portion of the inner wheel house so that the tire clears everythig without scrubbing. here are some pics of that









oh I still have to get some lugnutzz for the rear well.... all of the wheels lol

here is the new tire compaired to the stock setup (also if anyone did do this and decided on keeping the stockers they wont have a problem scubing, its just these cragers still have a slight positive offset to them.










also I have to tackle the setback look of the front wheel to the wheelhouse, my plans are to cut the fenders remove from the back 3 inches to set the wheelhouse back some and subseqently add 3 inches to the front to lengthen it.









also this setback is more noticable when the car is lowered if it was still at stock height its almost unnoticable

here is the marks for the cuts

















also as an added bonus since im slicin and dicin away at the fenders Im also going to lower the wheelhouse height by 2-3 inches as well by cutting and adding metal above it. Thats marked by the horizontal line above the wheel house, cut there and add the additional metal filler.

next: found me some shocks for the hood hinges the stock lexus shocks wont hold the hood and I recently junked a 91 towncar well when I was loading it up I debo'd the hood struts and with a little drillin went right on!










im hoping to pick up my front wheelhouses this weekend so I can start on them but if not im going to start on the back at least
so while I was bored I slung one of my 99 towncar windo regulators into the drivers door and sorry for the poor picture quality but with minor mods it will bolt in! this will be a major improvement over the original regulators wich in my car are unkown if they even work or not, but never the less now if i have a problem napa here I come!










and here she sits (she does get to sleep in the carport)











till next time!


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

moved along faster then I expected on my first fender so I brought it home to check it out so here are some pics of the process so far.

here is the fender cut at all the measured lines I wanted to do, one of the guys at the shop commented that I got to cut every panel on my car at least a few times lol










in this pic I moved the middle portion back 3 inched and lowered it 3 inches leaving the upper gap yet to be filled a few good tack welds and its moving along nicely










here I cut the offending portions off the fender so it looks like a fender kinda now










here I started adding the top portion this is just clamped in right now










here it is all tacked up










some more of it tacked together



















so here you go BEFORE:











and AFTER:










that looks ALOT better.. now the portion of the rear of the wheel lip that still is hanging down is going to stay that way becouse I plan on extending the rockers down that far and that will give a nice custom/factory flow to it where it goes down 8) 

now I got to weld up this fender and just throw it into primer in the meantime untill I get everythign ready for me to complete my body work


----------



## OneStopImpalaShop (Jul 29, 2003)

damn is all i can everytime i look at this thread, been a fan from day one!!!!!!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

OneStopImpalaShop said:


> damn is all i can everytime i look at this thread, been a fan from day one!!!!!!


thanx homie! I wish more peeps checked out my car!



64 CRAWLING said:


>


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

southGAcustoms said:


> moved along faster then I expected on my first fender so I brought it home to check it out so here are some pics of the process so far.
> 
> here is the fender cut at all the measured lines I wanted to do, one of the guys at the shop commented that I got to cut every panel on my car at least a few times lol
> 
> ...


The amount of bodywork that has gone into and is STILL going into this thing is insane! I like what you did with the front fenders, looks much better and it looks as if they may have came stock lowered 3 inches too. Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

Looking real nice, never seen anything like this even attempted before. can't wait to see the end result :thumbsup:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

thanx homie, with the fender lowered like that when I set it at ride height it will still be slightly tucking some tire, cool thing is that its raised up right now in the picks! :shocked:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

southGAcustoms said:


> thanx homie, with the fender lowered like that when I set it at ride height it will still be slightly tucking some tire, cool thing is that its raised up right now in the picks! :shocked:


:wow:
You'll have to post up some slammed up pics too then :biggrin: :yes:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

it will be a bit, hopefully this thing will be at slamfest in gainsville fla in oct!!


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

One of my favorite builds on here. Keep up the good work. Can't wait to see it done.


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

nice


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

love your fab work man!!!!!!...I would of been totaly overwhelmed with all this work..your ride is looking great,keep it up..:thumbsup:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

Just came across this build, I'm a sucker for the old conni's too but just way out of my price range, so I had to settle for a scale version, 










I like where you went with the modern lincoln setup, I recently just junked my 93 TC of seven years, prior to this build the closet I have seen is swapping the frame from a mid 90s TC into a late model TC


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

fab work looking good bro!!


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

sic713 said:


>


thanx homie, got some more sheet metal work to do hopefully post this comming week.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:boink:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

southGAcustoms said:


> moved along faster then I expected on my first fender so I brought it home to check it out so here are some pics of the process so far.
> 
> here is the fender cut at all the measured lines I wanted to do, one of the guys at the shop commented that I got to cut every panel on my car at least a few times lol
> 
> ...


All to make tiny wheels look good on that car....nice!


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

61 Impala on 3 said:


> All to make tiny wheels look good on that car....nice!



Tiny? there 1/4 taller then the factory wheel and tire combo!, I just did becouse I could and for a cleaner overall look.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

southGAcustoms said:


> Tiny? there 1/4 taller then the factory wheel and tire combo!, I just did becouse I could and for a cleaner overall look.


Just quoting the hot rod guys at car shows.


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

OneStopImpalaShop said:


> damn is all i can everytime i look at this thread, been a fan from day one!!!!!!


X2:thumbsup:


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

DAMN DUDE!! You are a madman!! I'm pumped for you.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

southGAcustoms said:


> Tiny? there 1/4 taller then the factory wheel and tire combo!, I just did becouse I could and for a cleaner overall look.


:h5:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> :h5:




:boink:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

well today I received thanx to a great freind of mine who drove from chicago to ohio then to here my trunk lid for this car. A trunk in good condition is next to imposable on top of the fact it was acid tanked so its completly bare metal. So hopefully Ill get that installed next week after a major sanding and cleaning and epoxying it up good, ill get some pics soon.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

holy shit homie. just read this whole thread and you are doin some amazing work. cant wait to see it finished. question is, is it gonna be titled as a 99 or a 62? lol


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

really I havnt deciced I can actually in this state title it as a one off custom car making myself my own manufacturer, I will call my sherriff buddy about titling it.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

almost ready for the road! need to rob a towncar at a yard for a few parts I missplaced and im driving!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

here she is on the road, first long drive no lights no windows getting stuff together


















got the windows in without regulators, 


















couldnt use the stock air cleaner and intake so I had to make a new one










ill get more when I do more
:twisted:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

working in between stuff drying at the shop had to cut and drill the rear veiw mirror braket to hold my new mirror, also stripped the chrome and sanded it and did a quick polish to make it presentable.
I think it may look aight in there :twisted: 









this mirror has followed me around for a number of years and a number of vehicles I think its finaly found its permanent home  










going to start working on the taillights next :wink:


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

Sick! its been a long time coming


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

got one tail light done.
was just going to patch in the original bulb and socket but why not uprgrade?








added two more holes to have all three 99 towncar bulbs in the bucket working








alittle snug but all good









running









stopping!! 










I dont think anyone will miss these lights! :shock:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

got the headlights and tailights working and got the drivers window wired up and working (the only one)

















had some extra HOK black shimirin so I made it a uniform black it isnt perfect and no body work has been done but its solid.


















picking up my tag today :twisted:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

what are those tabs for behind the rear door infront of teh gas cap?


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> what are those tabs for behind the rear door infront of teh gas cap?


they are panel but weld tabs since the quarter is still cut out to mod the rear wheelhouse, and when are you giving spikes avatar back?


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

:worship:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

southGAcustoms said:


> they are panel but weld tabs since the quarter is still cut out to mod the rear wheelhouse, and when are you giving spikes avatar back?


what are you going to mod did i miss something? and i change my avatar about every 3 years


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

I have to mod the outer wheelhouse for clearence, easier with the quarter cut out I thought I posted pics on that awhile back


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

oic wut ur talking about now, sorry.


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

here we go!


hows this for a loop who else is doing 60 mph with over 30 mpg in their 62? 





















here is the new 99 window motor on the 62 regulator ready to get hooked up fits in door perfectly no clearance issues












here is the left quarter getting finished up where I widened the wheelhouse for clearance, getting the gas door suround in a week or two to finish that up then Ill straighten out the left quarter and finish it.










a bmw 5 series donated this ultra small and strong trunk latch wich I whipped up in just an hour at lunch to work











I made a strong striker plate in place of the gas filler hole (also note I plan on selling the 62 rear filler chrome complete with center gas door if any one is interested)


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

and here are some pics of it just out and about


getting some *********** food looking all menacing





















huntin cute girls at the mall 



















being all studious in the shop fixin to skool some muthafugas 




















making grass beg for mercy at work























hope you guys enjoy, every day I do more and more work im chipping away at it slowely but I think the first continental body swap is a driving success, so if someone says it cant be done send them MY way.


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

You got the dros working yet?


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i fucking love this topic TTT


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

Not yet got to get a few more things, thanx hardluck


----------



## White-n-Blk S10 (May 31, 2011)

Bump for a clean build! :thumbsup:


----------



## kaos283 (Nov 9, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanx for all the props homies


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Wow man.. this bitch is bad! I cant imagine how you feel to finally drive this beauty,amazing work:thumbsup:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

johner956 said:


> Wow man.. this bitch is bad! I cant imagine how you feel to finally drive this beauty,amazing work:thumbsup:


Man the first time I drove it was like showing off your new gf for the first time lol I know it looks like hammered hell but it will be badass when done, I hope LOL.


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

I sold my old 66 ford truck to help with bills and such and a HUGE swapmeet came up this weekend and to lift my spirits I decided for the first time in years I would go there and actually BUY stuff, so I picked up my daughter and we headed out to the swapmeet. Usualy the prices even on new parts are outragous but this year I found everything I needed and some other stuff I didnt but got anyway for great prices! really made me feel better about everything plus my daughter was digging through boxes and everything she touched she would ask if it was a lincoln part lol.

first off I couldnt pass on this deal a pair of crystal blue dot headlights for only $30!! I was like wow, every other vender was 100+ for them so I snagged them and let me tell you they were going like hotcakes!










second I got some LED lights for my turn signals for $20 and a LED liscence light for $10 wich I thought was fair, the guy even had peep mirros with LED signals in them for only $30 and they were trick! he said in about 6 months they should have side mirrors with signals in them sweet!










got my window reg rollers $1 a peice...sweet










picked up soem brand new shocks for....$1 a pair!!~! sweet! now I can tighten up my front end!










and got what I really wanted...some seat belts for the rear seat and for what I was willing to pay $15 a set..










and here is my mini me, shes awesome and a trooper she has Juvenial Rheumatoid Arthritis, and the wagon was more for her then parts but it dosnt stop her from the swap meet or getting toe socks lol










on the way out I stoped at a good freinds of mine shop and checked everythign out and got some good info on alot, this man helped me start my shop years ago and has been a major influence in my auto customizing skills.

DAN BAKER AUTO


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

didn have the time to work on my car today that I thougt I would, I did start on modding the headlight buckets to fit the lights. then I needed my reemer to mod the grill and didnt have it so I stoped on that and decided to start on the turn signals. I had to trim some of the lens on the LED to fit the 62 housing...










park on










turn signal










stock lens installed










really happy how they work and how bright they are, I may convert the rear later but I really like the powerfull glow that three bulbs in each of the rear lights do at night.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

real nice fab work!!!!!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

:thumbsup: did you have to change anything electrical around for the led's to blink properly, like add resistors or anything?


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Did you get that pic message i sent you


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> :thumbsup: did you have to change anything electrical around for the led's to blink properly, like add resistors or anything?



no, but they flash fast so im going to install a differnt flasher


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

southGAcustoms said:


> no, but they flash fast so im going to install a differnt flasher


I think you need to change from a thermal flasher to a mechanical flasher to eliminate that problem


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

KAKALAK said:


> I think you need to change from a thermal flasher to a mechanical flasher to eliminate that problem


yeah u beat me 2 it, the bi-metallic strip takes a lot to heat up, more than a few led's can draw... mechanical flashers are cooler too it sounds different


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

thanx for the info homies will do


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

Go to Pep boys or Advance and get an electronic flasher, It should have a ground on it. under $15 and slows down the rate of the flash. This happens on most cars you convert from normal bulbs to LED for turns.

Tridon EP37 is a good one
http://www.cartestsoftware.com/fz1/tridonep37installation.html


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

thanx to BIGC I got my gas door filler to finish the left quarter, also picked up some stuff from the junkyard yesturday for my dash.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> yeah u beat me 2 it, the bi-metallic strip takes a lot to heat up, more than a few led's can draw... mechanical flashers are cooler too it sounds different


:yes:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

out in the yard the other day getting some much needed parts for the inside headlight switch new dash bezel, clear plastic for the gauges, and dimmer switch.




here is the video of my 99 window motor working on the 62 regulator, very strong works agains the rubber when the door is shut




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vsqXycOZofc






rolling down the interstate effortlessly






















:smt006


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

This is one of my all time favorite rides right here


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

southGAcustoms said:


> out in the yard the other day getting some much needed parts for the inside headlight switch new dash bezel, clear plastic for the gauges, and dimmer switch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man it throws tha window up there like it aint nothing  I may need to do something like that to my caddy windows. I put in new motors and they still barely get up :yessad:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

I was told it wouldnt work. Goes to show anything can work if done correctly


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

southGAcustoms said:


> I was told it wouldnt work. Goes to show anything can work if done correctly


:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

Oh also getting some tubes put in my tru's becouse i had two bad tires so i should have them on soon


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

southGAcustoms said:


> Oh also getting some tubes put in my tru's becouse i had two bad tires so i should have them on soon


 thank god for tubes. Why dont you just reseal them while the tires are off?


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

Its not the wheels that are bad its two tires they are brand new and i managed to screw them up before i even got them on the car


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i was rollin tubes for a while and it saved me a few times, but the tubes bit e in the ass once or twice too, be careful withem


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

oh yea I know I dont really trust them either ill be carrying a spare and other stuff for sure


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

looks great!

Ive been rocking 1 tube in one of the rears since 08 now and havent had a problem. Even with the 175's inflated to 60psi cause the weight haha


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

benz88 said:


> looks great!
> 
> Ive been rocking 1 tube in one of the rears since 08 now and havent had a problem. Even with the 175's inflated to 60psi cause the weight haha




sweet! good news!


had to roll out to a freinds shop to pick up sopme parts that needed to be fixed and painted so I slapped on my rear wheels just to see if I got everything correct on fitment... and its gooood  now I just got to shave off alittle metal off the front calipers and ill put the fronts on... so what do you think? im actually up in the air on them I thought they would look better....I still really want the 15 inch supreme to be my main wheel 8)


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i dig em, but u know the deal, we wana see all 4 on there!


----------



## benz88 (Nov 23, 2007)

they look great


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

not a fan of the tru spokes but they dont look bad :no:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

Im still wanting 15 inch supremes and ill get the front on when i get some spindles later this week


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

:inout:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

did some quick refinishing of my dash components in one of the colors I plan on using on the car (HOK planet green)






















looks pretty good in the car actually looks like an older painted dash a bit to me now








also got the front wheels on as well finaly, a bit of grinding to the front caliper and a small spacer and they fit like butter, did have one wheel that the hub was super loose on and lucked out and got another wheel for it for $30 and swaped it out














muh car being all suspect out front


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Looking good, when you gonna paint it :wow:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

southGAcustoms said:


> did some quick refinishing of my dash components in one of the colors I plan on using on the car (HOK planet green)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

KAKALAK said:


> Looking good, when you gonna paint it :wow:



Starting back on body work this weekend im hoping sometime in may ill be spraying. I got all the paint for it so i just need to work on it now.


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

Ive just been mainly driving it right now but I finaly put in time to work on the drivers quarter, I was tired of looking at my rigged gas door so it was time to get it straight plus get the whole quarter in decent near finished shape overall, so I started on it.


got the 64 impala gas door recess roughed in 











heavy cuttin and rewelding of the 90 lx mustang gas door











large skim coat of the quarter in body filler, mind you many say body filler is bad...well cheap filler isnt the best if you use a good high brand you wont run into any problems later 











alittle etch primer to save it overnight and look! its a suicide gas door how novel...lol












body work 90% roughed in and primmed












man that looks ALOT better now!


----------



## 0811KB (Jun 6, 2006)

nice went trough all the pages sweet ride!!


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

Ive decided just to sell a set of nice 22 inch wheels that ive had for a bit, and buy new supremes and pinner whites to roll on I just cant figure out a way to get the hubcaps to work on my stock wheels without a bunch of weird stuff being fabbed up for it, plus I dont like the prices of 16 inch white wall tires either... Also I liked the slightly softer ride the 15 inch tires gave me.

In the mean time I finaly installed my headlights, there just the H7 bulbs right now but plan on putting 6k and 8k HID's in for high and low beams :shock: I got the 8k allready just need some more duckets for the 6k, that should provide plenty of light for nighttime driving....lol


















last pic of the "hybrid" on the cragers










I just wasnt happy with them :?


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Damn dude your still alive? Lol


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

big C said:


> Damn dude your still alive? Lol


yea man just been working like a motherfuckin slave! wats good withya?


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Same thing here


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

any way I had some 22's that I never planned on putting on my car but all the guys from the shop wanted me to so I mounted one to see what the fuss was about.


















DONT DIG IT....big wheels just isnt me on my car...it soon came right back off never to return to the lincoln.... :smt006 

now onto the main thing....
for years I have never fixed the quarter panels where I had to emergency pull my car onto a trailer by its rear body panel effectivly sucking both quarters in making the deck lid not able to fit correctly. Pointless to do any type of body work until this was resolved.. So I wrote up a work order on my car today and put it on the frame rack....










then chained the car down lightly as I didnt have to do a heavy pull








this was done to both sides with the drivers side first as it was the most damaged side
the end result was something I can work with now  








after the drivers side was done I did a light pull on the passenger side for the same result... now I can get started finaly on the finish body work!

oh... I added a led third brake light....it maybe temporary but I sure do have alot of people nearly rear ending me all the time..I figured they just may not notice the taillights that much?









till next time!!!


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

Where you working now


----------



## White-n-Blk S10 (May 31, 2011)

southGAcustoms said:


> any way I had some 22's that I never planned on putting on my car but all the guys from the shop wanted me to so I mounted one to see what the fuss was about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have those exact rims on my s-10  
but spokes look a lot better on that lincoln lol


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

White-n-Blk S10 said:


> I have those exact rims on my s-10
> but spokes look a lot better on that lincoln lol



didnt even like the spokes... found some supremes near local so im going to grab them hopefully


----------



## White-n-Blk S10 (May 31, 2011)

southGAcustoms said:


> didnt even like the spokes... found some supremes near local so im going to grab them hopefully


should look even better then :yes:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

just looked at the ride good work


----------



## White-n-Blk S10 (May 31, 2011)

ttt :dunno:


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

Looking good man!


----------



## hoppinmaddness (Jul 30, 2011)

My uncle got one of these in the works too jst that his is convertible


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

finaly had some downtime at work so I decided to start again on the linc, started back on the front end so I can make the car whole again.
first I finished welding up my sectioned drivers fender that was previously only tacked together









then I cut the passenger fender and tacked it together








set the fenders aside for right now and went to the front end

first removing the rear portion of the inner fender to gain access to my tubbing to finish weld it and creat a lower cowl









then I created a lower cowl out of sheet metal to catch water and run it off plus give strength
(note the metal is actually clean just discolored like crazy)








side run offs









welded in drain bungs (wich work fabulous btw! lol)










all welded in good









cleaned up and the whole rear section was POR15'd rear well










then all the seames and edges were seam sealed with FUSOR 800EZ some of the best seam sealer on the market









pretty much the rear cowl area is now complete less a few minor details, I will paint over the POR15 and the seam sealer as yet.


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

after the cowl section was done I debated on what to do next so I said since im up here might as well finish the front sheetmetal work, so off I went

open secion where all the tubing meets the original front sheetmetal needed to finish weld it and plate it









plate made up (thank god for plasma cuters!!! lol










and then mighty mended!!









repeat for the drivers side basicaly
now onto the front cowl closeout, ive always kinda known what I wanted to do so I started plating everything for strength first
















then I started the sheetmetal cowl portion








moved along and smooth welded the side and front portion of it plus adding some curved peices to it









both sides filled in


















finished welded up!! (also I did check hood clearence on everything as I went along lol)


















as of friday it sits just like that, I plan on grinding all the welds next week and smoothing the whole section out and putting it in primer also will be adding water troughs for water run off as well.

and the remaining few minutes of the day I decided to mock up a quick engine bay close out panel








I think this might work out!! lol of course made in metal not cardboard  

thougts, ideas? comming along! I hope to get the underside of the front end completly welded and POR15 this comming week so I can finaly reweld my fenders!!
:smt006


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

I ground down the welds and put the front cowl section in POR15 today I also cut and rewelded the fenders at the hoodline so they had the correct curve in them once again to match the hood.









now im going to play with the hydrualics to finaly get the car adjustable before I finish the front final work all up. :smt011


----------



## White-n-Blk S10 (May 31, 2011)

southGAcustoms said:


> I ground down the welds and put the front cowl section in POR15 today I also cut and rewelded the fenders at the hoodline so they had the correct curve in them once again to match the hood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looking good


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

Ok I got the front tore down now










I finished up some welding on it and cleaned everything up and POR15 the front inner strucker real good


























I also remocked some close out sight sheilds I just got to order some sheet metal to make all those panels.










Im going to put the front end all back together friday or early next week and finish up the fenders so I can weld them on and hopefully get the front nearly all worked out in the next two weeks


----------



## boomhood (Jul 25, 2005)

TTT


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Gottah come back when I'm on my desktop :yes:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

still kickin....


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

Amazing work!! :thumbsup:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

just a few minor updates
screwing off....trying an idea off the HAMB...



not bad!!





the paint is holding up for the most part as my car is now daily driven again.... its cracked but still holding ok.... so for a time being idea it works out ok. KRYLON fusion paint one can will do all four tires ( I grinded and buffed a tire prior) I only did one as a test.

got back on the sheetmetal work and finished up the lowered rocker on the left side 




also put a piece on my right sectioned fender

threw on some black primer and put my lake pipe back on, registered and new insurance and hopped back on the road


hows this? 70mph+ 25mpg+ and 60 deg ac kickin on the interstate.... hows your project going? :twisted: :smt006


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

soo this is how the story goes....me and my GF were going to a 311 concert in Tampa Fl july 23... awesome!!! planned on taking her car (Nissan maxima) now I did say we could take the the big linc but agreed we would roll the maxi.....she shows up late july 23... and says "we're taking the lincoln :shock: " I was like ok, but I didn't even get it ready for a trip... never the less I was confident in my build so far that it could make it. So we ripped out of the drive on the way to tampa :twisted: 




rolling down the interstate ;-) 



made it there no problems running 75-85 the whole time :twisted: 
CoNCERT WAS EPIC AWESOME!!


rolling around hustlin 8) 




next day went out to Clearwater beach  
it drew a crowd everywhere it parked never a thumbs down and lots of questions :smt028 



then back onto the long drive home
nearly 700 miles later in just two days through rough weather and roads she made it back without any problems :smt023


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

glad to see this one kicking! i was 311 in boston once and it was bitchin


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

oh its always going to be kickin, going to its first show at the end of the month! slamfest 2013! hopefully to hang out with a few more suicides. Had to change alittle direction as I had to get my truck back on the road but I can concentrate on this unit mostly this winter and finaly finish sheetmetal and body work.


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

photo shoot my freind was doing she wanted my car in it, so I reflatted her and put on the peak moulding (first time on car since I picked it up) these are just some tease pics when I get finished pics ill post some more  :smt006


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

nice man, i like the towncar wheels on it!


----------



## 352cutty86 (May 21, 2008)

:thumbsup: Sweet


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Aggggh Man I wish I would of knew you were coming I live in Tampa :burn: :burn: :burn:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

we'll meet up, my homie just got a 63 wagon and ive been watching stuff around tampa and weve been finding alot parts down there so im sure ill make a trip or two down shortly, I used to live on davis rd in between fowler and fletcure.


----------



## ROB_LOU (Jul 12, 2012)

:worship: This is the sickest build I have ever read. Sick bro, can't wait to see it finished


----------



## Kenny Powers (Sep 22, 2013)

HARDLUCK88 said:


> nice man, i like the towncar wheels on it!


X2 looks right.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

southGAcustoms said:


> we'll meet up, my homie just got a 63 wagon and ive been watching stuff around tampa and weve been finding alot parts down there so im sure ill make a trip or two down shortly, I used to live on davis rd in between fowler and fletcure.


I work in between Fowler and 56 on 75. I was just on Davis the other day. Yeah if you need something over here let me know. I can take a look at something for u and pick up. I gotcha


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Kenny Powers said:


> X2 looks right.


its a sleeper town car.... did u guys not read the topic aye?? :scrutinize:


----------



## Kenny Powers (Sep 22, 2013)

KAKALAK said:


> its a sleeper town car....


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Kenny Powers said:


>


:h5: anytime mr powers... anytime


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

ROB_LOU said:


> :worship: This is the sickest build I have ever read. Sick bro, can't wait to see it finished


thanx homie!! posts like that make my day!!


heres some more pics from the photoshoot!


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

now I need to start finishing up the sheetmetal work so I can finaly FINALY do the finish body work to it and maybe just MAYBE paint it before next summer..lol yea right... im pretty sure I said that the last three years... but at least im still driving it!!


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

still rollin


----------



## mike_bfdr (Jul 16, 2008)

WOW thats ALOT of work............. but its badass :thumbsup:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

southGAcustoms said:


> still rollin


thanks homie!!


got the exhaust up and in!! it still dosnt have the mufflers on yet but its complete and man its not at loud as I expected in fact at interstate speeds its got a wicked sweet growl going. Cant wait to get the muffs on it (2 chamber 40 series flowmasters) and hear it then!
Made the the midepipe fully removable wich made the whole build cleaner and easier, once I get the muffs on and run it a bit ill take it all off and coat the exhaust so it will last longer

all the pipes out and welded up



midpipe in the car



hard to see rear... put slight turn downs on it that barely peek out from under the bumper right now if I had some bellflower tips I may have gone and put them on  



im pretty happy with the outcome so far
oh complimentary lift shot



:smt006


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

took her out to an indoor toys for tots christmass car show... had ALOT of questions... hell most people didnt even know what kind of car it was... let alone whats been done to it. Guy in a 63 T-bird showed up wich made some cool pics  






and one of her and my truck hanging out continplating shinanigans :twisted:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

im a looser.... only pic I took while welding on the passenger fender....durrr.... 



in any case the passenger fender is fully welded now, I also cut the patch for the right rear quarter and did some other things then the fuel pump finaly quit so shes chilling at a freinds house untill my new pump comes in hopefully today or tomorow.... then its jack it WAY up and remove the tank....grrrr :evil: :smt011


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

got the fuel pump in wich much fuss!

damn thing finaly went out on me luckily I was at the top of the off ramp of the interstate and nearly coasted all the way to my freinds house where it waited untill it came in.




















started right back up...but... apparently this fuel pump works so well or the old was so bad that the pressure is up and while it runs better I think my fuel filter is now clogged up...grrrr...at least its right on the frame and $12 lol... Now I got to put on a new intake, since mine is cracked and has been well since I got the car. Its only ever weeped alittle but now its finaly starting to look like it may bust at any time...no biggie a easy and quick replace. ALso fixed my exhaust wich was not hanging even on the back...uggg!!


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

I got some of my material and and started doing the body work to the car finaly... I want some color on this unit this year!!
started with the front right side, did a bunch of grinding and hammer/dolly work prior to wiping it with a skim coat of long strand filler 










I got that knocked down and then coated it with some high grade filler....dont worry its all skim coats...ill put it in primer tomorow.










it allready makes me feel better knowing that im constantly making progress.... I also did some work on the front just above the grill since its always been beat to crap... got it smoothed out as well, im going for june for paint possibly!


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

So, is this thing getting cut or bagged? Glad to see you're still working on it


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

ATM_LAunitic said:


> So, is this thing getting cut or bagged? Glad to see you're still working on it


ALLREADY cut and most parts installed.


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

ok finally had the chance to post again...




here is the right fender in primer after rough body work.... it turned out pretty good so far





















oh and got my two chambers in!!! whoot!!!
















just waiting on my exhaust gaskets and ill hook these babies up next week!


----------



## White-n-Blk S10 (May 31, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

got the drivers fender in rough bodywork and primer today


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

got my new intake painted today  
















Ill paint some more engine parts when I take them off when I put the intake on


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

keep pushin!I've been watching from the beginning and you got some mad skills :thumbsup:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

I got alot of pics to add but been to busy to have time to do put them all up, lots of work done and making alot of headway.


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

got a cool ass girl who likes my ride even though it isnt finished becouse she knows it will be badass when its done!


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

had some custom spoons made of my design so I can straighten up the camber on the front, using heavy duty 2500 balljoints it did the trick, now my tires are perfect vertical rolling low. made of 1/2 because I dont need nothing heavier for this application.


----------



## steamboat (Sep 30, 2002)

You did it!! What are the naysayers saying now?? Also, what wound up happening to that badass late 60s crewcab Ford you had?


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

I still got it, that build starts next year glad to still see ya homie


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

took the trunk off and finaly did the major bodywork to it, now only to block the primer and it should be good to go!











also finaly did the right lower quarter













made a new rear body panel partiction, currently in bare metal with clear, I will paint it when car gets painted












and some random fun pics


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

bump...been piddlin away


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

Ready to see this thing juiced!


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

Real soon, just installed rear cylinders i wanted. Its been juiced just riding with a gate pump in the rear to keep it at ride height, im almost ready to finish up my corrected system.


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

did a bunch of work to the front end getting it halfway decent'






























also reblocked the roof












then put everything in heavy black primer so it can be blocked out




















got some other goodies coming for it as well.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Man good work!!!


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

hey man you comming to slamfest? im going just sat I think, you should come find me


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

well got back on it again doing smaller spots like welding holes up and smothing over bad spots









along with finaly smoothing out the fender jambs and sealing them in well










then I decided to throw on some color on the outside at least till I have all my ducks in a row, then do my final paint only after I have my wheels, new chrome, full interior...etc...etc... no reason to paint it all wild and put junk back on it... 

prepping her down


















in the booth, getting ready


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

fresh out after two cure cycles... it pinched up some but it will be a good solid base to fix all the body imperfections and other things that may pop up before I do my final paint


















nothing special about the paint right now, just a black Limco Singlestage, witch I got to thank Accurate Auto Paint in Valdosta, GA the hookup











its a 20 footer right now, wich im happy about. I drive my car every day and shinny black is a whole lot better than ghetto shadetree faded primer black any day lol


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

finaly started putting on some of the trim Ive had put up for years back on










here she is sipping at the pump










got some more stuff to post later...stay tuned!


----------



## White-n-Blk S10 (May 31, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## caddy4yaass (Jun 15, 2003)

Nice build !


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)




----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

:thumbsup:


southGAcustoms said:


> fresh out after two cure cycles... it pinched up some but it will be a good solid base to fix all the body imperfections and other things that may pop up before I do my final paint
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

got the pump filled and ready togo in











it was a pig making it fit in... I knew it would be tight in there but damn...lol...beats having it taking up space in the trunk 


















made a quick template for a close out panel ill get some sheetmetal to make thse out next week











all I got to do now is run my battery wiring and hook up the solonoid and install the front cyls and she'll be back adjustable again!


----------



## ATM_LAunitic (Jan 28, 2008)

southGAcustoms said:


> got the pump filled and ready togo in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What type of pump is that?


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

Its a CCE street #5 with a rewound motor with a 5 dump Hydroholics manifold


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

some new shots of everyday life

















just crushing grass









finally got my pump and manifold situated the way I want it, resides behind passenger front tire









just enjoying local cruis-ins









got to take my equally awesome daughter to a Halloween party in the big Linc









just strutting its stuff!


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

did alittle work on making some back interior stereo speaker pods, my next main adventure is sorting out the interior this summer along with some stereo


first fabbed up the backing board and speaker pod and test fit
















then I stretched some material over it all and fiberglassed it


























got them all smoothed out
















then covered them in some temporary material until everything is ready to be done.

















and that's done...next im onto making the door panels next
and picked me up a few small goodies
maltese cross cast covers for my lakes pipes








my little homie rocky approves, said Bark Bark









and some windshield wiper bullets


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

had a good friend of mine come out for some simple striping








alittle Kustom Kulture on the back








and something simple on the hood








may do some later...but not to worried about it since this is just a temp paint job right now.


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Looking good, didn't realize you had painted it:thumbsup:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

johner956 said:


> Looking good, didn't realize you had painted it:thumbsup:


Thanks! Its just a temp paint job so it dosnt look janky while i work on other parts of it


----------



## lowstrov (Jul 21, 2014)

Seen some of those on BJ Auctions last night going for 50,000.00 and more. Good luck with ur build.


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

southGAcustoms said:


> some new shots of everyday life
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin tight bro i stole one of ur pics to share!


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks homie! And np


----------



## DAT_DAMN_MEXICAN (Jan 3, 2015)

Just read the whole thread fuckin bad I got a 71 tbird wit rear suicides


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

Ol big birds right there!


----------



## DAT_DAMN_MEXICAN (Jan 3, 2015)

this thread makes me wanna finish my car for this summer


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

finally got our new plaques in! thanks to Krazy Kutting












looks just right in back


----------



## wannahop (Apr 12, 2006)

ttt


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

Soon as I can ill try to post some new stuff, been having a great time just dtivibg my car


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

southGAcustoms said:


> Soon as I can ill try to post some new stuff, been having a great time just dtivibg my car


Yea I know you have I have seen you all over town lol.


----------



## Blocky77 (Dec 31, 2009)

southGAcustoms said:


> finaly started putting on some of the trim Ive had put up for years back on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN.... :nicoderm: I ANIT BEEN IN HERE IN A WHILE, LOOKS GOOD...


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

southGAcustoms said:


> did alittle work on making some back interior stereo speaker pods



That's nice. Man I need to take the plunge and start making some of these for my car after seeing the results you got!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Nice work bro!!


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks homie....ill be in tampa at the end of the month for the MADE OF STEEL show, come find me!


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

pulled the trigger on something Ive always wanted to do LOUVERS

I ordered two pre punched louver panels and comenced on tearing apart my perfect hood!










just laying on top of the hood











cut out portions











welded in solid....lots of welding!












and even more body work!! ugggg












some black primer












some repair and repaint on the front












repaired the riught quarter where a tire blow out crushed the lower quarter, and also shaved the emblem holes












shaved the left emblem holes as well











shiny!





















looks exactly how I wanted them to look!


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

few photoshoots along the way


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

also got my wheels ive been wanting so bad










I think im going to goto a slightly smaller tire with a larger whitewall soon though


and some random pics from my trip to dallas texas


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Just seen your reply lol. Damn i wish i would of got up with ya


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

I ended up not making it, but will be at slamfest


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

nyce topic and a great build!:thumbsup:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

Silentdawg said:


> nyce topic and a great build!:thumbsup:



thanks homie!:h5:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

nice!!!


----------



## plague (Jan 3, 2005)

NICE BUILD AND LOVE THIS PICTURE


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

plague said:


> NICE BUILD AND LOVE THIS PICTURE



thanx Homie~!! yea shes got a nice one


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

my two favorite riders


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

pics from around town and shows :nicoderm:


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

just been driving the hell out of it, got to meet some of you homies at the plant city FL lowrider show! hope to be seeing you guys again


----------



## cheydizzle (Apr 30, 2014)

I passed you a couple months ago in GA I was at a drag race in Valdosta my friend puts on.I was with Barbie and was like oh shit look a lowrider and it was you.


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

damn no shit, you should hit me up when your back up this way homie


----------



## 1lowagon (Apr 9, 2005)

Just read through the whole thread. Damn you did a great job! Looks like you're running a 2 pump six dump setup now, did the fluid transfer of the five dump manifold contribute to your change? also, are you still running at only 12 volts?


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

man I need to update this!! no im still runing a single pump still and still working great, car now has 65k since I started driving it again and is still driven daily adding anywhere from 64 to 80 miles to it every day. Its been to countless shows and cruise ins and just anywhere I can go in it. Big plans for it in store since I know completed a new larger shop.


----------



## 93lac (Jun 17, 2016)

awesome build man!!! great job!!


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

93lac said:


> awesome build man!!! great job!!


Thanks!


----------



## OldFatBald (Oct 8, 2015)

southGAcustoms said:


> pics from around town and shows :nicoderm:



Just came across your build thread that started back in '08 - VERY EFFING SWEET! DAMN!


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

thanks man!!


----------

